# Who else is psyched for the mini turtle??



## abram357 (May 31, 2011)

Seiko Releases Four JDM "Mini-Turtles" (ref. SRPC35K1, SRPC37K1, SRPC39K1, and SRPC41K1) and Two New Turtle Colorways - Worn & Wound

I really, truly cannot wait. I love cushion case divers, but the turtle always seemed like it would be a stretch for me. I don't even mind the cyclops and 3 o'clock crown.

Who else is feeling mini turtle fever?


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

I’ll be getting one ASAP... any idea when they land?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abram357 (May 31, 2011)

I've heard early 2018 is a possibility...but that's just speculation.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

One of the things i really like about the Seiko auto divers, is the 4 o'clock crown. 
So these new ones wont be for me.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm loving the SRPC25K1, hope it's a sunburst blue like the PADI turtle but without the pepsi and red PADI highlights. I have a feeling the retail markup is going to be ridiculous though


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

While I don’t have Mini fever they are great looking and provide me with just the excuse I need to get another Turtle in 2018.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I am. I think it's a brilliant idea and I'm a fan of the execution.

I know it's a bit polarizing, but I'm glad they went a unique route with these and they're not just a literally shrunken Turtle.


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Memento Vivere said:


> I am. I think it's a brilliant idea and I'm a fan of the execution.
> 
> I know it's a bit polarizing, but I'm glad they went a unique route with these and they're not just a literally shrunken Turtle.


I agree...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Do you think this will have the same bezel? I was hoping for it to be a bit slimmer, wishful thinking perhaps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Can't wait to get one. The full size Turtle is too large for me. 

Anyone know the lug to lug and bezel measurements? Also is it available in Japan now?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

not necessarily "psyched" in any way, but even less so for the idea of people saying "mini turd" and that becoming a popular name. =\


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL. I love mini turd as a name, I will also be skipping this as I prefer the full sized turds.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mini turds will be a huge success, good to see seiko listening to their customers, very cool little watches.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Are these mini turds with 20mm lugs?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

They're OK but....*I hate the cyclops!!!!!*


----------



## abram357 (May 31, 2011)

KoolKat said:


> Can't wait to get one. The full size Turtle is too large for me.
> 
> Anyone know the lug to lug and bezel measurements? Also is it available in Japan now?


Nothing is confirmed other than a diameter of 42.3. I don't believe they've been released anywhere yet. https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/srpc35k1


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

abram357 said:


> Nothing is confirmed other than a diameter of 42.3. I don't believe they've been released anywhere yet. https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/srpc35k1


I see it says case diameter is 42.3. So I am hoping the bezel diameter is around 38mm.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

these will be great for modding, a rare 3 oclock crown proper seiko diver


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

Not me. Style and Size are good but doesn't have a sapphire crystal.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

I like them but will keep my powder dry for the PVD variant,should one be created..


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I might go for a gold mini turd with a brown dial and gold markers.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Go on then,you’ve twisted my arm. FYI I want the blue


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

walrusmonger said:


> I might go for a gold mini turd with a brown dial and gold markers.


I you have gold turds I want what you've been eating


----------



## abram357 (May 31, 2011)

KoolKat said:


> I see it says case diameter is 42.3. So I am hoping the bezel diameter is around 38mm.


Hmm, it will be interesting to see. For me, personally, the midsize Seiko SKX diver (SKX013) felt a bit small for my tastes, as the dive bezel made the whole thing feel smaller (38mm is normally one of my favorite sizes). Ended up selling it.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Where are the new 6105's?! :c


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

5 Miler said:


> Not me. Style and Size are good but doesn't have a sapphire crystal.


was there some reason to believe they were all the sudden going to put a sapphire on a low end affordable diver?

sapphires will be available for them, if they aren't already, as always.


----------



## WOXOF (Mar 7, 2017)

I would really consider selling my SKX013 for the flat blue version, however the 3 o'clock crown PLUS the cyclops lens are actually huge deterrents for me. I've never liked the cyclops lens, so that in and of itself is the huge non selling point for me. I could easily get over the crown position if there were no cyclops lens. 

I've really grown accustomed to my 013. At first I thought it was far too small, but I'm amazed at how I've really come to like the watch. When I think about the details that led me to the 013 instead of the 007/009, one of the major features that allured me was the seconds hand. Obviously size was a consideration as well, but the second hand on the 013 always stands out to me whenever I look at the watch (which is an important feature IPO). That inverted-lollipop style second hand is one of the downsides to the SKX series for me. It's probably just a personal preference, but it's enough to make me want to hold onto my 013 and not sell it as well!


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

59yukon01 said:


> They're OK but....*I hate the cyclops!!!!!*


Cyclops are good for old pple like me with presbyopia.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> these will be great for modding, a rare 3 oclock crown proper seiko diver










I wouldn't say rare.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

walrusmonger said:


> I prefer the* full sized turds.*


I totally resemble that remark !

Dang it.


----------



## Propellorhead (Sep 18, 2017)

Can't wait. Heading to Japan in a few weeks so I hope try it on and perhaps buy it there. I don't mind the cyclops too much because its fully round, rather than the traditional cutoff circle. Does it need it? Probably not, but overall I like the watch, just a bit thrown off by the protruding crown but I will hold off until I've got one in my hands. Think I'll have one on the metal bracelet.

I'm also growing fond of the nickname "baby turd" haha!


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Baby Turd might be seen as a bit crude by some, I would suggest the Turdette - The Little Turd-el ;-)
Just me but, with the (bit smaller) turtle case, 3 o'clock crown but NO recess/guard into the case for the crown, it makes the crown look 'stuck' on as an afterthought. I think at the very least they could have recessed the crown into the case like they've done on older watches. It looks odd to me the way it is.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I am not sure about this with the 3 o'clock crown. It does not feel like it should be regarded as the Turtles sibling because of this. So it gets the thumbs down on that score from me.

As a smaller watch though...really nice in its own right.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

I applaud the smaller watch, just wish they hadn’t changed the design. I much prefer the regular turtle. I’m still waiting for a HAQ 007 with domed sapphire. I could quit looking for the perfect diver at that point. That new black/blue color looks awesome though!!


----------



## Nero727 (Aug 26, 2013)

I dig the smaller size, depending on the price I'll pick one up.


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks the goods to me, will grab one on the bracelet when I can. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## xbgen2 (Dec 26, 2006)

Ugh, more small Seiko dive watches...42mm is too damn small.....don't sign me up....


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

xbgen2 said:


> Ugh, more small Seiko dive watches...42mm is too damn small.....don't sign me up....


heh, as the other half of Seiko fans are going "ugh, more large Seiko dive watches..." =)


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

I was looking forward to the mini Turtle since I have smaller wrists, but after getting a Pepsi Turtle on a whim and finding out that it wears pretty comfortably and that it doesn't look too ridiculous on me, I'm more hesitant on getting a mini.

I'd still consider a mini Turtle, but if it somehow drives down prices on regular turtles, I may be more inclined to buy a regular one!

After splurging on an SKX007, an SRP779, and an SRP581 ("Sea Monster") this holiday season though, I'd say that I'm out of the watch buying game for at least a while.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Baby Turd all the way!! When you look at it as a turtle fan, the 3 o clock crown is disappointing. But as a watch fan I like the design because it has DOXA style look to it yet still Seiko.


----------



## lpinsk (Oct 17, 2017)

Anyone have a clue where/when these will become available? One of the popular japanese online retailers indicated that the reference numbers don't line up with JDM.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

lpinsk said:


> Anyone have a clue where/when these will become available? One of the popular japanese online retailers indicated that the reference numbers don't line up with JDM.


the pics and links we have of them are from the US website, so i don't think these are a Japanese model.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Meanwhile in the Seiko factory.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Are those J or K models?


----------



## lpinsk (Oct 17, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> the pics and links we have of them are from the US website, so i don't think these are a Japanese model.


Weird - W&W article seemed to indicate JDM. And a US outlet seemed to indicate Japan-only. A lot of conflicting info. Who knows. In any event, looking forward to tracking one down. Hopefully won't be too much work.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

lpinsk said:


> Weird - W&W article seemed to indicate JDM. And a US outlet seemed to indicate Japan-only. A lot of conflicting info. Who knows. In any event, looking forward to tracking one down. Hopefully won't be too much work.


if I could get one with Kanji that'd be worth getting one, but I assumed they'll be offered at Amazon, US retailers, etc, same old boring English/Spanish days, like nearly everything else. Japan rarely seems to have lower-end "affordable" 200m "JDM" divers for their own domestic market.


----------



## timeseekeer (Oct 1, 2017)

jdm only?, I dont think so... they will be on amazon and retailers soon


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not really for a 42mm diver a SKX would be my choice and it is cheaper anyways... that cyclops though ..why?? who like them does anyone?

meh..

however.. if seiko makes something like this with the new 42~mm case I would in fact be all over it..









I'd have bought one of these already if it wasn't 45mm... a 42mm version would however.. PWN...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Seabee1 said:


> Are those J or K models?


J models made in Thailand.


----------



## creigpsherburne (Dec 10, 2017)

I’m in! I prefer smaller watches – my current diver is the 38mm SKX013 – so the much larger turtle has been off the menu despite having always loved them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm really quite excited about these mini turtles, as i've always been wanting a mid-sized Seiko diver WITH DRILLED LUGS !
Now i'm not quite sure, but from a promotional video that i saw about these mini turtles, i think i caught a glimmer of drilled lug holes.
I might be wrong, and i cannot seem to find that video (the watch was gold in color, but the case seems to be the mini turtle and not the full sized ones).

Anyhow, i did a little mock-up (albeit badly) comparing the SKX013 to these (source pictures courtesy of worn n wound and chronograph divers):









I have assumed the lug-width to be 20mm because from what i have calculated from the images, they are closer to 20mm than 21mm. That is why i tried to match the lug width on both pictures.

Here is another pic with some lines:









I think the mini turtles are basically a circle in a 42.3mm square!

Compared to the SKX013, the dial face and bezel seems to be slightly larger, but the lug-to-lug is smaller (44mm on the SKX013 compared to the mini turds at 42.3mm)

I think i'll probably try to print out the picture of the new mini turtles to scale and try it out on my wrist soon.


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

My Mini Turtle has landed! Drilled lugs confirmed! Preliminary measurement of the bezel shows 39mm.


----------



## davidibiza (Nov 19, 2016)

zyko said:


> My Mini Turtle has landed! Drilled lugs confirmed! Preliminary measurement of the bezel shows 39mm.
> 
> View attachment 12742311
> 
> View attachment 12742313


Looks gorgeous!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

zyko said:


> My Mini Turtle has landed! Drilled lugs confirmed! Preliminary measurement of the bezel shows 39mm.
> 
> View attachment 12742311
> 
> View attachment 12742313


Wow, I really didn't like the look of these in the renders, but it looks awesome in the flesh! The silver applied indices look great, from the earlier pics I thought they were more like the plastic indices on the SUN kinetics which I'm really not a fan of.

Do you mind me asking where you purchased it from?


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

... edit ...


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

khd said:


> Wow, I really didn't like the look of these in the renders, but it looks awesome in the flesh! The silver applied indices look great, from the earlier pics I thought they were more like the plastic indices on the SUN kinetics which I'm really not a fan of.
> 
> Do you mind me asking where you purchased it from?


Hi khd!

I'm in Singapore, I got this watch at a local Seiko seller/ watchmaker called K2 today. I called them up earlier in the morning and the stock only just arrived. 
I was only going to check out if they had drilled lugs but then... well.... I'm quite happy with it


----------



## abram357 (May 31, 2011)

zyko said:


> Hi khd!
> 
> I'm in Singapore, I got this watch at a local Seiko seller/ watchmaker called K2 today. I called them up earlier in the morning and the stock only just arrived.
> I was only going to check out if they had drilled lugs but then... well.... I'm quite happy with it


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!

It's real!

If anyone gets wind of an online vendor stocking these, please clue us in asap!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Really impressed with the in the flesh pictures, I love the bezel and side profile, and think it really does have Seiko design cues after all. These have to start hitting the bay soon if they're on sale in Singapore; someone please update the thread ASAP when they're live! Getting the bracelet version personally, no question after seeing the images


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Baby Turd does look much nicer in real pics!!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

yea, i will give it that-- it looks a lot better live.

_almost_ thought it didn't have an X.

wish they'd go back to putting red *DIVER'S 200*.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Seiko is going to be so thrilled to find out their new diver is being referred to as the 'Turd'. Someone in marketing is going to have their hands full


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Seabee1 said:


> Seiko is going to be so thrilled to find out their new diver is being referred to as the 'Turd'. Someone in marketing is going to have their hands full


Yeah, looking forward to Seiko USA doing an Instagram tease like they did with the Orange Samurai... maybe they can get some nice calligraphy done up that says "糞"


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

They are now available on the bay for a pretty high asking price IMO (not that you can't "make an offer" for lower); Personally I am waiting until they're more widespread to get a better idea of what they'll settle around


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

ahonobaka said:


> They are now available on the bay for a pretty high asking price IMO (not that you can't "make an offer" for lower); Personally I am waiting until they're more widespread to get a better idea of what they'll settle around


Wow yeah I see what you mean, that's pretty expensive relative to the normal turtles... hopefully they'll settle a little bit lower long term


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Love the acroynm "Baby Turtle" to go with "Baby Tuna".


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

KoolKat said:


> Love the acroynm "Baby Turtle" to go with "Baby Tuna".


I call them 'baby turtles' as well... but it's a nickname, not an acronym. An acronym is when you make an abbreviation from the initial letters of a name or a phrase, like "BFK" for Big Fcuking Kinetic or "NATO" for North Atlantic Treaty Organisation.

Oh, and sorry about the pedantry - it's a bit of a character flaw of mine but I'm working on it ;-)


----------



## abram357 (May 31, 2011)

ahonobaka said:


> They are now available on the bay for a pretty high asking price IMO (not that you can't "make an offer" for lower); Personally I am waiting until they're more widespread to get a better idea of what they'll settle around


Much like the SKX013 relative to the 007/009, I bet they're going to be more or less the same price as the regular turtles. I don't see Seiko cutting the price for the smaller size or anything like that.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

abram357 said:


> Much like the SKX013 relative to the 007/009, I bet they're going to be more or less the same price as the regular turtles. I don't see Seiko cutting the price for the smaller size or anything like that.


Agreed - if they have the same movement and other specs as the bigger Turtles, you can't really expect a discount on the basis that it uses *slightly* less steel.

However, I think ahonobaka is right that they will come down a bit once they are easier to get, at the moment they are still quite a bit more expensive than regular turtles like the SRP777 which is available for as little as AUD$320 (USD$250) shipped (https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Seiko-M...301103&hash=item3d4e5556e6:g:Z6UAAOSwDEtaDiYm). Best price I can see on the Baby Turtle as of today is $AUD510 (USD$390), so quite a lot more!


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Given the smaller size of these new models what are we to make of the fate of the aging SKX line? Will Seiko renew those with a new generation, or possibly have the baby turtles slide down to become the new entry level divers? Or perhaps a third option for the SKX: just keep making and selling them as is.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

We have been lusting for years, decades. If only Seiko will update their SKX with a hackable, hand windable movement (like what Orient did with their Mako II), that will make a lot of us very very happy. Keep dreaming.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody looking for these in Australia, or anywhere in the world, they can be ordered from www.chronospride.com.au Chronospride is an Aussie shop, great customer service, they have them in stock and are the only people in Australia that have them.
They have a great range and can get most things in.


----------



## abram357 (May 31, 2011)

Terry Lennox said:


> Given the smaller size of these new models what are we to make of the fate of the aging SKX line? Will Seiko renew those with a new generation, or possibly have the baby turtles slide down to become the new entry level divers? Or perhaps a third option for the SKX: just keep making and selling them as is.


I think the baby turtle is a good indication that Seiko is at least somewhat clued in to what their enthusiast fanbase wants, and since the SKX's are still uber popular, I doubt they'd get rid of them entirely.

My biggest recent disappointment was the insane asking price of the SLA017. A beautiful watch, incredible proportions...but $3400 is a nonstarter. I think they missed out on a massive hit by not mass producing them.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^To be fair, Historical Collection releases are meant to be Limited Editions, and I'd say the SLA did pretty well sales wise. The 051/053 were more the modern mass produced reinterpretations, though that isn't to say Seiko can't/won't introduce a non LE 62MAS, though I find it highly doubtful they would. I do think it was a good testing of waters though, and hope they do smaller sizes in the future now that they've seen it can be successful (coming from a company who made the Tuna when the average watch size was in the low-mid 30mm's...).

I see the Turtles as the new SKX, and think they'll just continue making SKXs here and there until popularity wanes down/demand dries out. They should also get a good gauge once these baby turds hit the market


----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

Me! Ilove the turtle but personally i find them big on the wrist!


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

zyko said:


> Anyhow, i did a little mock-up (albeit badly) comparing the SKX013 to these (source pictures courtesy of worn n wound and chronograph divers):
> 
> View attachment 12740543


I updated the above using the actual watches:


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> Agreed - if they have the same movement and other specs as the bigger Turtles, you can't really expect a discount on the basis that it uses *slightly* less steel.
> 
> However, I think ahonobaka is right that they will come down a bit once they are easier to get, at the moment they are still quite a bit more expensive than regular turtles like the SRP777 which is available for as little as AUD$320 (USD$250) shipped (https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Seiko-M...301103&hash=item3d4e5556e6:g:Z6UAAOSwDEtaDiYm). Best price I can see on the Baby Turtle as of today is $AUD510 (USD$390), so quite a lot more!


Chronospride has them for 469au on rubber, and 490au on steel, the owner has just dropped a batman turtle to me today, perfect alignment, outstanding customer service and very nice fella, if youre looking to buy in Oz take a look there, hes in Sydney.


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

Gorgeous...

I got it at 400 SGD for those interested.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Anyone know if Strapcode or Uncle Seiko will do bracelets for this case? With the drilled lug holes it would be nice to have lots of options on these to take advantage of the easy swap. And if these become big sellers then it may pay for the aftermarket guys to make the required investment.


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yea I will be replacing my SKX with one of these as my beater


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

had the turtle .. skx is the best size and weight ..


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

Terry Lennox said:


> Anyone know if Strapcode or Uncle Seiko will do bracelets for this case? With the drilled lug holes it would be nice to have lots of options on these to take advantage of the easy swap. And if these become big sellers then it may pay for the aftermarket guys to make the required investment.


I think it's nigh on inevitable that they will. At least strapcode. Would love to see this on an endmill / presidential style bracelet to complete the classic / neo-retro look!

I'm not familiar with Uncle Seiko though. Who is he?

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Chronospride has them for 469au on rubber, and 490au on steel, the owner has just dropped a batman turtle to me today, perfect alignment, outstanding customer service and very nice fella, if youre looking to buy in Oz take a look there, hes in Sydney.


Something strange with their website, it shows €305.51 on the product page (SRPC39) but when I add it to the cart it changes to USD469.20, or 100 more. On ebay they're asking AU510 (USD397)


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

KoolKat said:


> We have been lusting for years, decades. If only Seiko will update their SKX with a hackable, hand windable movement (like what Orient did with their Mako II), that will make a lot of us very very happy. Keep dreaming.


Yeah, that was a long wait for these mini turtle.
Now I wish for a SKX sized diver with a 6R15 movement. I am a big fan of 6R15 due to the longer PR.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Another pic to tempt you guys!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

For those who have actually seen both the blue Mini-Turtle and the -773 Blue Turtle in the wild, is the Mini blue brighter than the Turtle blue, as it seems to be in the pictures? Reason being that, stoked as I was for this watch, I tried on a Turtle on Christmas Eve at a local department store and found that it wore far smaller than I expected, and I REALLY liked it. As in..."SKX who?" liked it. So now I need to chose between the Mini blue and blue Turtle.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

BigBluefish said:


> For those who have actually seen both the blue Mini-Turtle and the -773 Blue Turtle in the wild, is the Mini blue brighter than the Turtle blue, as it seems to be in the pictures? Reason being that, stoked as I was for this watch, I tried on a Turtle on Christmas Eve at a local department store and found that it wore far smaller than I expected, and I REALLY liked it. As in..."SKX who?" liked it. So now I need to chose between the Mini blue and blue Turtle.


I had a similar experience trying on a regular Turtle in a department store. Did it on a lark when I was bored figuring it's too big for me but let me get my hands on the piece anyway. Lo and behold it wore really well. The lug to lug make it fine for most SKX wearers. Now I'm not sure where I will come down when I buy. One of each perhaps(!) We shall see.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

I like the design a lot but wish it had its own nick name since it has so many differences that to me it’s not really a mini turtle. The case shape reminds me of a stingray. The crown could be a tail.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

BigBluefish said:


> For those who have actually seen both the blue Mini-Turtle and the -773 Blue Turtle in the wild, is the Mini blue brighter than the Turtle blue, as it seems to be in the pictures? Reason being that, stoked as I was for this watch, I tried on a Turtle on Christmas Eve at a local department store and found that it wore far smaller than I expected, and I REALLY liked it. As in..."SKX who?" liked it. So now I need to chose between the Mini blue and blue Turtle.


Yeah I'm wondering the same. The SRP773 looks more like a darker Navy blue while the mini-Turtle looks more like a brighter medium blue in the mini Turtles. But photos can be pretty deceiving.


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

Wish they had gone 40mm or 38mm that would have been mini


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Does anyone know if this diver has Seiko’s improved LumiBrite introduced approximately two years ago? It was said to glow brighter and last 60% longer according to a report from Seiko. Its probably similar to superlumunova grade X1.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Duplicate post


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

ramsey said:


> I love it. Did you get a chance to see the black version on the bracelet? Right now I am torn - I love the blue but want a bracelet. Sigh.
> 
> How much better did you like the blue? I can't wait to see in person. Unfortunately I will be buying online so any info on your impressions of black vs blue dial would be helpful!


Hey there, i was also contemplating the differences between the black and the blue and i took ages to decide.

In real life, the blue looks really good. I guess if you prefer something more fun the blue stands out more as compared to the black, which is more serious looking.

The applied indices and the markers are really striking as compared to the original big turtle as their size and shape are different, bringing in a really different dimension.

I can go as far to say the blue reminds me of the submariner smurf, however i do think it looks abit darker as compared to it.

PS the blue does come with the bracelet no? The rubber is really comfortable thou. Wait for strap code!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

LARufCTR said:


> Wish they had gone 40mm or 38mm that would have been mini


It really wears a lot smaller.


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

i did try them on couple of days ago. they do wear/feel smaller compare to skx007.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

LARufCTR said:


> Wish they had gone 40mm or 38mm that would have been mini


It does wear small to me. Ideal for guys with small wrist 6"~6.5".


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i just ordered mine from australia on ebay, i am definitely feeling mini turtle fever...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

fvc74 said:


> Something strange with their website, it shows €305.51 on the product page (SRPC39) but when I add it to the cart it changes to USD469.20, or 100 more. On ebay they're asking AU510 (USD397)


Not sure whats going on there mate, you could ask him in the live chat on his site which he does answer, email him or call him, i did noticed hed put the price of these mini turtles up, he must have strong demand.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Not sure whats going on there mate, you could ask him in the live chat on his site which he does answer, email him or call him, i did noticed hed put the price of these mini turtles up, he must have strong demand.


Thanks, sent a message yesterday, but apparently they are away until 8 January


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

mi6_ said:


> Yeah I'm wondering the same. The SRP773 looks more like a darker Navy blue while the mini-Turtle looks more like a brighter medium blue in the mini Turtles. But photos can be pretty deceiving.


Those photos of mine were taken under white LED lamp, so it probably makes the blue a little brighter.
The picture posted by member *ohjnxg12345* is much closer to the actual color under normal lighting.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

There is a photo in one of the threads showing it compared to the SKX013 and they look very similar in size. So if anything it may actually wear a bit smaller than the SKX007.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Someone knows if those mini turtles are available at the Seiko Boutique in Sydney? Thanks


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Not sure whats going on there mate, you could ask him in the live chat on his site which he does answer, email him or call him, i did noticed hed put the price of these mini turtles up, he must have strong demand.


My brother is in Australia for the holidays and I asked him to check on the Seiko Boutique in Sydney if they have the "black limited turtle" or the baby one in blue, crazy prices on their website, AUD699! That's 50% over Chronospride prices! And I just found out on another thread that they don't give discounts, so apparently no mini turtle for me


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

fvc74 said:


> My brother is in Australia for the holidays and I asked him to check on the Seiko Boutique in Sydney if they have the "black limited turtle" or the baby one in blue, crazy prices on their website, AUD699! That's 50% over Chronospride prices! And I just found out on another thread that they don't give discounts, so apparently no mini turtle for me


Franc from Chronospride dropped a watch to me at 7am one morning just before christmas day, top fella, told me he was off camping for a few days, so thats probably where he is till the 8th, if you can wait im sure he'll look after you, his communication with me was very good, id definitely buy from him again.
How longs your brother here for?

No the Seiko boutique doesnt do discounts but the offer a 5 year warranty, Seiko wants their flagship stores to have high prices to up the image of the brand.
Watches are very expensive in Australia.
But i can tell you they accept 1 year international grey market warranties for repairs, i had a spec of lume removed in a watch i bought from creation.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Franc from Chronospride dropped a watch to me at 7am one morning just before christmas day, top fella, told me he was off camping for a few days, so thats probably where he is till the 8th, if you can wait im sure he'll look after you, his communication with me was very good, id definitely buy from him again.
> How longs your brother here for?
> 
> No the Seiko boutique doesnt do discounts but the offer a 5 year warranty, Seiko wants their flagship stores to have high prices to up the image of the brand.
> ...


Thanks for the help, they're definitely on my list! I believe he stays until the 16th, but changing places every 3 or 4 days, let's see if I can make it work. 
Cheers


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Watches88.com appears to have them if you want to pay the "early adopter's tax" to get one:
-SRPC41K1 PADI edition on rubber strap for $360
-SRPC39K1 Blue dial on rubber strap for $340
-SRPC37K1 Black dial on rubber strap for $330
-SRPC35K1 Black dial on steel bracelet for $360

I think I'm going to wait for wider availability and lower prices myself, but this seems to be a fairly convenient way to get them for the interested!


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

norsairius said:


> Watches88.com appears to have them if you want to pay the "early adopter's tax" to get one:
> -SRPC41K1 PADI edition on rubber strap for $360
> -SRPC39K1 Blue dial on rubber strap for $340
> -SRPC37K1 Black dial on rubber strap for $330
> ...


was also considering on sitting and waiting till the market supply drove the grey market price around the $250-$300 range but this is definitely fair given that these are a new releases. just might have to pull the trigger now. thanks for the plug :-!


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

norsairius said:


> Watches88.com appears to have them if you want to pay the "early adopter's tax" to get one:
> -SRPC41K1 PADI edition on rubber strap for $360
> -SRPC39K1 Blue dial on rubber strap for $340
> -SRPC37K1 Black dial on rubber strap for $330
> ...


Watches88 have very good customer service from my couple of experiences there, can highly recommend them, they sell from a bricks and mortar store too.

Those prices are fairly high but its just like that when an anticipated piece just comes out, to be one of the first to get it you usually have to pay a premium.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ramsey said:


> Wow I am genuinely torn on whether to get the blue w/strap or the black on bracelet. I know I am going to need (need) a bracelet but wow do I lvoe the blue.
> 
> Ordering tomorrow from Watches88 (thanks to norsairis)...if any owners out there have any tipping info on way way or the other let me know!!!!!


Id get the one your hearts most set on, but for me personally id get the one on bracelet.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree with Cobia. Get the one that sings to YOU most. But for me, I got the black with bracelet first. I liked it so much I picked up the PADI 2 days after. I now have both the bracelet and rubber which I can swap around.

I would say for me the black+bracelet is practical for all occasions which I can wear Mondays thru Sunday. The PADI is sexy for the weekend.

With that said, the blue is very nice too. So u can't go wrong with any choice. ;-)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> I agree with Cobia. Get the one that sings to YOU most. But for me, I got the black with bracelet first. I liked it so much I picked up the PADI 2 days after. I now have both the bracelet and rubber which I can swap around.
> 
> I would say for me the black+bracelet is practical for all occasions which I can wear Mondays thru Sunday. The PADI is sexy for the weekend.


I like the PADI too mate, its not overcooked for a padi model, looks great.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Cobia said:


> I like the PADI too mate, its not overcooked for a padi model, looks great.


Thanks mate. I partically like this PADI black wavy pattern dial. It works with both blue and black rubber straps.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

This is very tempting the more I look at these. Even though I said I'd wait, I might succumb to the temptation, haha. These have 22mm lug widths, so a lot of my NATOs, etc. will work, which isn't helping me resist.

I think I may sell my SKX007 to help fund the purchase and then grab the black dial w/bracelet, but then the PADI version is done so tastefully too that it's making me take pause... then again I have a Pepsi Turtle too. Ugh. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

norsairius said:


> This is very tempting the more I look at these. Even though I said I'd wait, I might succumb to the temptation, haha. These have 22mm lug widths, so a lot of my NATOs, etc. will work, which isn't helping me resist.
> 
> I think I may sell my SKX007 to help fund the purchase and then grab the black dial w/bracelet, but then the PADI version is done so tastefully too that it's making me take pause... then again I have a Pepsi Turtle too. Ugh. Decisions, decisions.


The mini turtle has 20mm lug width, not 22mm.
If you already have too many black dial watches, perhaps you should try other colors.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Does anyone with a PADI Turtle think the PADI mini turtle is different enough to warrant owning both?


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

flame2000 said:


> The mini turtle has 20mm lug width, not 22mm.
> If you already have too many black dial watches, perhaps you should try other colors.


Ah, thanks for the clarification. I thought I read 22mm somewhere, but I clearly got mixed up!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

I think I'll have to wait until pricing drops to the $250-275 USD level having been exposed to all the 2018 leaks to justify a purchase...Ultimately I'm not sure where this would fit in my rotation although it'd likely fit better than everything else given my 6 inch wrist. That said, if Uncle Seiko makes a BoR for this, I'd flip instantly.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ahonobaka said:


> I think I'll have to wait until pricing drops to the $250-275 USD level having been exposed to all the 2018 leaks to justify a purchase...Ultimately I'm not sure where this would fit in my rotation although it'd likely fit better than everything else given my 6 inch wrist. That said, if Uncle Seiko makes a BoR for this, I'd flip instantly.


I'm thinking that it's well worth waiting for the price to drop, especially if you look at the SRPxxx prices and how they've dropped.....


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm happy to wait since I'm still slowly filling out my collection of other Seikos. Plus I bet by the next holiday sale season all the after market bracelets should be out.


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

Edit: meant to quote


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I think the blue, if it comes on a bracelet, is a sure thing 2018 acquisition for me. I love it.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Glad to see these trickling out. Been waiting for it. 

Prices are kind of right now though. Any other sites recommended sites besides watches88 and eBay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I hate this forum. Lol. I just ordered one from watches88. I can't wait to get the watch. Photos will follow.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

usc1 said:


> I hate this forum. Lol. I just ordered one from watches88. I can't wait to get the watch. Photos will follow.


WUS Members aren't exactly known for being reasonable or frugal. Get that watch now. lol


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

usc1 said:


> I hate this forum. Lol. I just ordered one from watches88. I can't wait to get the watch. Photos will follow.


Which one did you go for?


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

flame2000 said:


> Which one did you go for?


The SRPC37K1.

I think the smaller 42 will be a better fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

usc1 said:


> The SRPC37K1.
> 
> I think the smaller 42 will be a better fit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! I am sure it will fit you well!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Where is everyone purchasing these from?


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

From watches88. 

How long did it take to get the watch from Malaysia to the States?

Mine shipped today. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

ramsey said:


> Damn. I ordered mine last week and got a notification last night that DHL received my shipping information....but no initial package pick up yet. No ETA either. Did you go with the DHL express? Hoping to get it this week!


The store owner said no shipments until Jan 3 due to the holiday.

I received the same notification last night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tl507362 (Jan 9, 2011)

Is the 4R35 a hacking movement?


----------



## davidibiza (Nov 19, 2016)

Tl507362 said:


> Is the 4R35 a hacking movement?


Yes.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I think I will get the SRP773 for myself and get the black Mini Turtle for my son's "graduation" from middle school. I mean, he can't very well go to high school wearing a "Baby G"- even if it is all black. Heck, I'd wear it, if I ever wanted to wear a G-Shock. But he needs a "real" watch.


----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

looking nice! love the batman style one!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

Another wrist shot.

The strap is so comfortable i changed it back from my nato. love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> View attachment 12773463


Two tone lume on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ohjnxg12345 said:


> Another wrist shot.
> 
> The strap is so comfortable i changed it back from my nato. love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the finish on the dial? In your photo it looks rough.....


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't think so. I saw a picture online and it was all Seiko green. It might have been Yeoman where I saw it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Hornet99 said:


> What's the finish on the dial? In your photo it looks rough.....


that looks like a rare 1 of 1 and limited 'fingerprints on glass' finish =)


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> that looks like a rare 1 of 1 and limited 'fingerprints on glass' finish =)


guess that's true.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

The mini is awesome. I love the smaller case size. The date only is also a welcome feature. The rubber strap is very soft to the touch and easily pliable. I think it is the higher grade strap than usually on the SKX models. I would highly recommend it for anyone on the fence.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

usc1 said:


> The mini is awesome. I love the smaller case size. The date only is also a welcome feature. The rubber strap is very soft to the touch and easily pliable. I think it is the higher grade strap than usually on the SKX models. I would highly recommend it for anyone on the fence.


Is the strap silicone? Is it very flexible and soft but "snaps back" to straight as a board when laid on a table and not worn?


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Rocat said:


> Is the strap silicone? Is it very flexible and soft but "snaps back" to straight as a board when laid on a table and not worn?


I believe it maybe silicon. I have had silicon straps before and the smooth texture reminds me of it. Some people say silicon attracts lint but this strap doesn't. It snaps back to the original shape. The buckle and the stay is a nice metal as well. I was pleasantly surprised.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Good to know. I think I may actually like it more now that I know it is not so bright blue. Darker blue can be more versatile as far as I'm concerned.



ramsey said:


> For those in the market and deciding between blue and black...the blue is a lot darker than many of the pics uploaded here show. Only with flash or intense direct sunlight do the brighter blues shine. When it's in the sun it could be compared to the LA Dodgers royal blue. But in most light it's darkkkk.


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Just got mine in, The silicone strap is really nice, would love to get this on a bracelet, but I really didn't want the black colour since all my other watches have black dial faces.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I really think that watch is a must have. I love it. I want blue on bracelet. I'm actually glad it isn't available yet, as far as I know, because I am trying to recover from holiday spending. Someday soon though.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

it's probably a lot like the 773:

















it's going to depend a lot on the light!


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

ohjnxg12345 said:


> Another wrist shot.
> 
> The strap is so comfortable i changed it back from my nato. love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That blue looks positively electric!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

Am I the only one that wishes it had day of week? The rest of it had really grown on me, and im digging the size. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I like day of the week too, but Daddy Turtle has that. Any small differences make it easier to justify buying another. ;-)


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Same deal with crown placement, by the way. I probably prefer four o'clock, but I'm glad this has three. The differences make it more than just a smaller size. That way, of course, it makes perfect sense to buy, right?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

RegularStormy said:


> Am I the only one that wishes it had day of week? The rest of it had really grown on me, and im digging the size.


 for some i suppose it's actually refreshing that it doesn't have the day on it, as usually Seiko is quick to throw both day/date on most things in this range. i could go either way on it, i like the day function.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

There is a YouTube video on the mini turtle now.


----------



## mikxc (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm pretty impressed by this "mini" turtle!  Here are some quick and dirty pictures of the watch. I love how it wears on my 6.3 inch wrist. The 3 o clock crown doesn't bother me because I wear my watches on my right wrist. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Can anyone guess where the grey market price will “settle”? I’m seeing Samurais had for under 300 new. Lowest now on fleabay have the SRPC35 around 380 on steel. 

I’m surprisingly excited about this just for the sheer fact that this is the only Seiko outside of the SKX I think I can handle with a 6.75” wrist. On the other hand I’l would really like to see this closer to the 300ish mark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't see why it should end up much different in price from Daddy Turtle, but that is just my guess.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Now that's the spirit. I think that they will be a hit for not only persons with smaller wrists but for those like myself who like to venture out and try different things. And at 42.5 mm for a divers watch that my friend is my "Sweet Spot". I look forward to a black dial to add to my diver collection. Back to eating "Dinty Moore Beef Stew and No Yolk Noodles". Actually I love the two, I could eat them forever, it does help with my budget so that I may be able to save up faster. This watch really strikes me in a pleasant way, I also think that the same reaction will be among others in the watch community. :-! :-! :-! Keep on doing what you're doing Seiko.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

It doesn't hurt taking a breather every so often. You can focus on straps and that will keep you in the loop so to speak. Not to mention maybe some of those yet to be released prices could come down a bit. Thumbs up on that any day of the week. |>


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

You can never have too many black dial watches. Besides, black goes with everything. b-)


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Isn't it great ! ! ! Christmas after Christmas. Works for me. :-!


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Awww, that is a sight to behold. Very nice looking.


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

anybody in the USA/Canada manage to order a bracelet from their local repair or dealer yet? I got the blue mini, but really not feeling the rubber strap colour. Anybody know of any 2nd market bracelets that would magically fit?


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

.


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

ramsey said:


> Anyone else order their mini from Watches88? After a lot of examination I finally found out that I'm not crazy and that the 12pm and 6pm bezel on my mini cannot line up at simultaneously. Now I'm struggling with the decision to return or to keep. Emailed them and they said all inventory has the same issue. UGH.


can you explain this more? not understanding what you're saying here


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

deleted


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

ramsey said:


> Appears that the bezel of the watch is not printed correctly. When I line up the bezel at 12pm the lower 6pm (ie 30) is not lined up. It's an aesthetic issue. Apparently all of theirs have the same problem. So I'm troubled whether I should keep it or not.


Do I have the same issue?


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

ramsey said:


> Anyone else order their mini from Watches88? After a lot of examination I finally found out that I'm not crazy and that the 12pm and 6pm bezel on my mini cannot line up at simultaneously. Now I'm struggling with the decision to return or to keep. Emailed them and they said all inventory has the same issue. UGH.


I did. I got the blue turtle, and the bezel doesn't line up perfectly, it's slightly to the left, not a huge deal to me. What does kind of bother me is that the outer ring and applied markers don't line up that well, my 5 o'clock and 7 o' clock indices are misaligned to the right a bit with respect to the minute markings. Koolkat's padi version is perfectly aligned with everything.

Did they say they would refund or replace without charge? I assume you'd have to pay shipping both ways again, and in my case customs fees and tax too to get it back.


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ramsey said:


> Anyone else order their mini from Watches88? After a lot of examination I finally found out that I'm not crazy and that the 12pm and 6pm bezel on my mini cannot line up at simultaneously. Now I'm struggling with the decision to return or to keep. Emailed them and they said all inventory has the same issue. UGH.


Hi mate, do you have any pictures?
cheers


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

If it bothers you, it bothers you, but it wouldn't matter to me. Most people would never notice, unless it was pointed out to them.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

The 10 and 20 seem off as well.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

KoolKat said:


> Do I have the same issue?
> 
> View attachment 12797215


Looks good to me. Can you please post a picture of the lume on the PADI version? Wondering if they used the blue and green like some recent special editions.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ramsey said:


> Check out the "30" at 6 o'clock
> View attachment 12799185


Wow, never seen that before on a seiko, looks like the printing calibrations way off, id be sending that back bro.


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

ahhh I see what you're talking about now. yea def printed wrong and no fixing that unless you were to acquire a new insert


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Psyched, who me? Nahhh, you got the wrong guy sorry. Who in their right mind would get "Psyched" with a watch that somewhat looks like the turtle case, that is 42.3 mm in size (did I mention "Sweet Spot"), that has a industrial looking bezel. or that has a dial that is of it's own, or even a 20 mm strap size that is finally proportionate to it's case size. And even though I'm hearing some hate out there on the placement of the crown, come on guys how many watches can you own where the crown is at the 4 o'clock position? Sometimes change can be refreshing, even if it does not have crown guards. I'm a desk diver that maybe hit's the community pool every week or two if I'm lucky. If you're a professional diver get a MM 300 or a Orient Pro Saturation Diver. Now getting back to the "Small Turtle", by the way I simply "Hate" the term "Turd" when describing the new small Turtle. That will be the post after this one. But am I psyched over this watch? Well I really wouldn't describe it as being "Psyched" but I could say that I'm intrigued. 

I am blessed to have such a wonderful watch collection, there is not one day where I take my collection for granted. But this small Turtle if you may seems to take a piece of some of my divers in my collection that I wish were. In other words I like watch A. but it would be even better if it had this part B. on it, or this watch A. that I own would be really great if it had part B. instead of this. I'm psyched, but in a curious,excited way. I think the excitement is from this watch being a little different than it's predecessors, which in my opinion is refreshing and something new. I really can't wait for some of those pics to start rolling in to help me up and off the fence.


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Stromboli said:


> Psyched, who me? Nahhh, you got the wrong guy sorry. Who in their right mind would get "Psyched" with a watch that somewhat looks like the turtle case, that is 42.3 mm in size (did I mention "Sweet Spot"), that has a industrial looking bezel. or that has a dial that is of it's own, or even a 20 mm strap size that is finally proportionate to it's case size. And even though I'm hearing some hate out there on the placement of the crown, come on guys how many watches can you own where the crown in at the 4 o'clock position? Sometimes change can be refreshing, even if it does not have crown guards. I'm a desk diver that maybe hit's the community pool every week or two if I'm lucky. If you're a professional diver get a MM 300 or a Orient Pro Saturation Diver. Now getting back to the "Small Turtle", by the way I simply "Hate" the term "Turd" when describing the new small Turtle. That will be the post after this one. But am I psyched over this watch? Well I really wouldn't describe it as being "Psyched" but I could say that I'm intrigued.
> 
> I am blessed to have such a wonderful watch collection, there is not one day where I take my collection for granted. But this small Turtle if you may seems to take a piece of some of my divers in my collection that I wish were. In other words I like watch A. but it would be even better if it had this part B. on it, or this watch A. that I own would be really great if it had part B. instead of this. I'm psyched, but in a curious,excited way. I think the excitement is from this watch being a little different than it's predecessors, which in my opinion is refreshing and something new. I really can't wait for some of those pics to start rolling in to help me up and off the fence.


I always enjoy your enthusiastic and personality filled posts mate, keep up the good work.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Why thank you Sir, I will indeed. :-!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Looks good to me. Can you please post a picture of the lume on the PADI version? Wondering if they used the blue and green like some recent special editions.











Padi on the right, Black on the left. I see no blue/green lume on either, sorry to disappoint.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting the lume pic KoolKat. Too bad they didn’t do something cool like the Samurai PADI. Thankfully Seiko’s lume is still second to none.


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

What are you guys paying for them at the moment? 400 dollar range?


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

.


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

ramsey said:


> I paid $340 plus $22 shipping for the SRPC39K1 but ended up with a dud.


Can you elaborate? I'm interested in purchasing one but, like everyone else, I want mine to be "perfect".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

MrLinde said:


> What are you guys paying for them at the moment? 400 dollar range?


I got my blue one for about $300, which is around S$390.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

He elaborated, just a few posts back in the thread.


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone who has one of these also have a monster? Does the monster bracelet fit on this?


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I wish I had one to test it for you. I doubt it would.


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

On a nato today!


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

mikxc said:


> I'm pretty impressed by this "mini" turtle!  Here are some quick and dirty pictures of the watch. I love how it wears on my 6.3 inch wrist. The 3 o clock crown doesn't bother me because I wear my watches on my right wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mikxc,

Could you please take a picture of the clasp? Whats the width of the clasp? I got myself of the PADI version and now considering getting a bracelet for the PADI. The cost is about USD60


----------



## james_027 (Jan 16, 2018)

leong33 said:


> Hi mikxc,
> 
> Could you please take a picture of the clasp? Whats the width of the clasp? I got myself of the PADI version and now considering getting a bracelet for the PADI. The cost is about USD60


Where r u going to get your bracelet?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

james_027 said:


> Where r u going to get your bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


My local AD can order for me and said it takes 3 months to reach


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

a couple more youtube videos with the mini turtle have surfaced











this one was previously posted


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

natrmrz said:


> a couple more youtube videos with the mini turtle have surfaced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. I'm definatley purchasing one once the prices come down and they are more readily available.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Rgstar28 said:


> Thanks for the links. I'm definatley purchasing one once the prices come down and they are more readily available.


Agreed. I expect later in the year they will be way more available. And probably by Thanksgiving I bet it will be stocked at the usual places that run coupon codes.


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Has anyone removed the cyclops? It really bugs me seeing it in the pics. I haven't seen on in real life though.

The 3 o'clock crown (more specifically the lack of crown guards) I may get used to after counselling and therapy but that cyclops is no good!


----------



## yessir69 (Oct 22, 2008)

leong33 said:


> My local AD can order for me and said it takes 3 months to reach


Did you try to get it delivered with a bracelet from whomever you purchased it? I like the blue, but don't particularly want to wait 3 months for a bracelet.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

waiting for either blue of black in the UK for sub £300


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Seems blue with a bracelet would be a very popular choice if they were to make it...


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Yep, that's the combo I want.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i have no alignment issues with mine, but i didn't like the tail fins,
and the corresponding tall shoulders on the lugs. so i filed down the
lugs to give them continuity, and i put the brushed finish back on 
with #320 paper, the whole operation took an hour and i think the 
watch is much improved, no more tail fins, a true cushion ca
View attachment 12882995
se....
View attachment 12882989
View attachment 12882989


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

peterr said:


> i have no alignment issues with mine, but i didn't like the tail fins,
> and the corresponding tall shoulders on the lugs. so i filed down the
> lugs to give them continuity, and i put the brushed finish back on
> with #320 paper, the whole operation took an hour and i think the
> ...


Wow! Thats nice! As long as it stays with the strap. Not sure how the filed down lugs will go with the bracelet though as far as continuity goes.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I wish I could see the pics. It sounds interesting, and you're brave.


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

I've skimmed the thread and see it mentioned, but just to confirm, the lug width on these new mini-turtles is 20mm, yes?

Also, do these utilize the usual "fat" spring bars?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Drucifer said:


> I've skimmed the thread and see it mentioned, but just to confirm, the lug width on these new mini-turtles is 20mm, yes?
> 
> Also, do these utilize the usual "fat" spring bars?


Yes 20mm. Don't know about the springbars. If nobody else chimes in, I'll tell you when mine turns up in a week or so!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok, one more follow up question. For those of you with these with the factory rubber straps, what is the width of the factory buckle? Is it 20mm, like the lugs? Or does the strap taper to 18mm (or something else) at the buckle?

EDIT: I got an answer that the buckle is 18mm. Thanks!


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

This just in.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

These are slowly starting to grow on me. Seeing as they're date only, I'm wondering if it's possible to install a sumo dial with these?


----------



## lpinsk (Oct 17, 2017)

peterr said:


> i have no alignment issues with mine, but i didn't like the tail fins,
> and the corresponding tall shoulders on the lugs. so i filed down the
> lugs to give them continuity, and i put the brushed finish back on
> with #320 paper, the whole operation took an hour and i think the
> ...


This is exactly what I don't like about the case architecture. It's not really a cushion case and not really a turtle. The fins make it more like a "stingray"! I was really jazzed to get mine, but can't get past this issue. If anyone is looking to buy one second-hand (in blue), please PM me.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i didn't buy the bracelet, i don't leke anything but mesh, but
yeah, i can see how that would be a concern for many....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

lpinsk said:


> This is exactly what I don't like about the case architecture. It's not really a cushion case and not really a turtle. The fins make it more like a "stingray"! I was really jazzed to get mine, but can't get past this issue. If anyone is looking to buy one second-hand (in blue), please PM me.


i'll modify yours for free, just for the fun of it, if you like. i don't have professional
aspirations, i am a yoga teacher in vermont. it took me an hour.

or, i'd be happy to coach you through the process of doing it yourself, 2 files
ought to do it, and a sheet of #320 wet/dry paper...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

cabfrank said:


> I wish I could see the pics. It sounds interesting, and you're brave.


nah, i'm just an artist, by training and by choice, i'm used to altering things
in the environment, and i don't think a wristwatch should be regarded s
sacrosanct or unchangeable. and i've had lots of practice, this is my 15th
custom case or so, i did a lot of cheaper watches in the past, and they
have all been improved ( as far as i'm concerned.) i know some out there
would think i'm nuts, but why is everyhting about a seiko modifiable EXCEPT
for the case ?


----------



## lpinsk (Oct 17, 2017)

peterr said:


> i'll modify yours for free, just for the fun of it, if you like. i don't have professional
> aspirations, i am a yoga teacher in vermont. it took me an hour.
> 
> or, i'd be happy to coach you through the process of doing it yourself, 2 files
> ought to do it, and a sheet of #320 wet/dry paper...


Haha - appreciate it, but I only have room for watches I love, so am going to try to move it. Very much appreciate the offer though!


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

imagwai said:


> Yes 20mm. Don't know about the springbars. If nobody else chimes in, I'll tell you when mine turns up in a week or so!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


yeah, nice fat spring bars, 20mm, drilled lugs are nice too...i love my mini turtle, 
wore it for a week straight....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

leong33 said:


> My local AD can order for me and said it takes 3 months to reach


mine from australia only took a month, i though that was a looong time, really...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

leong33 said:


> My local AD can order for me and said it takes 3 months to reach


i got mine from australia in about month, on feebay, that felt like a loooong time, but 3 months ?!?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

cageracer said:


> Has anyone removed the cyclops? It really bugs me seeing it in the pics. I haven't seen on in real life though.
> 
> The 3 o'clock crown (more specifically the lack of crown guards) I may get used to after counselling and therapy but that cyclops is no good!


the cyclops does not bite  no problem. it does magnify the date, and i would remove mine if i
could, a matter of time before replacement crystals come in, but really, it's not so bad....


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

peterr said:


> yeah, nice fat spring bars, 20mm, drilled lugs are nice too...i love my mini turtle,
> wore it for a week straight....


any pics ? thinking about getting one at some point!


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

ramsey said:


> I paid $340 plus $22 shipping for the SRPC39K1 but ended up with a dud.


i paid the same, but mine is fine, alignment is quite good too, i guess i got lucky?
i don't know....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Wow, never seen that before on a seiko, looks like the printing calibrations way off, id be sending that back bro.


the photo is not taken from dead center, the camera was set to the right...try dead center.
alignment on mine is fine, not completely perfect, but no mistaking the minute-to-minute
correlation between the chapter ring and the bezel, no confusion, i use mine to time to the 
minute and it works very well... if course, i took of my click spring, so the bezel is bi-directional
and has no clicks, and this is a waaaay more accurate bezel because of that, you can set the
arrow on the bezel to the arrow on the minute hand very easily....without the click spring, 
the bezel has a perfect action, and holds it's place excellently. i did grease it a little, with
silicon....


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Very happy with this. Chapter ring aligned well. Bezel - close enough. Pictures don't really do it justice. Looks the business irl.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Blue looks great. Just wish it came on bracelet and with no cyclops. What a shame.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Blue looks great. Just wish it came on bracelet and with no cyclops. What a shame.


I'm guessing the bracelet might become available to buy separately after a while, in which case I'll probably get it. If not, the rubber is actually really good, plus I have lots of 20mm straps to try it on.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

With such short lugs I bet an after-market bracelet with straight end links would look just fine on this model. Tempted to pair it with a Strapcode Endmill.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks pretty good on a Bonetto Cinturini strap too


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

wedemboyz said:


> I agree...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


me too, though i would be curious to see an actual mini turtle...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

ohjnxg12345 said:


> Another wrist shot.
> 
> The strap is so comfortable i changed it back from my nato. love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i agree, the strap is so soft and supple. also a dust magnet, but that doesn't bother
me much....it is very, very comfortable.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

this watch is really, really nice on a mesh strap, too...


----------



## DashFlash (Dec 31, 2017)

I wish the blue was more of a reflective shiny blue like the blue lagoon.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

they seem to be going the direction of most models having applied indices... that wasn't a bad thing for a little while but now i feel ALL the Prospex divers are having them. this would have been the perfect one to go back to just white, like the SKX. imo!


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i'm trying to upload a pic without much luck, let's see....








so, yes, i was trained as a sculptor, but if you go at it gradually with a file, i don't
think you can go too far wrong...and the coolest thing, really, is if i ding the case,
i can file and sand the ding out, it's a case finish that can always be refreshed. i
think this is cool because it makes the watch much less precious, much more
worry-free. it also gives the watch a softer, more organic feel on the arm....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> i'm trying to upload a pic without much luck, let's see....
> View attachment 12932565
> 
> 
> ...


i should add, if you attempt this, remove the bezel first, which reminds me, i've never 
seen this on a watch before, seiko has provided two spots on the interface between
the case and the bezel where the gap is a little bit bigger, which makes it easier to
get a case knife in there without fear of slippage. the bezel pops right off. i removed 
the click spring, and added a little silicon grease, and the action on the bezel is
perfect, it grips, but has a very smooth action. a bezel without clicks is much more
accurate, you can put the arrow right exactly on the minute hand, so you can
"shade" the placement. i do this on all my watches, it makes them easier to use,
but you get a really good result with this watch...it does not feel loose in any way.

of course, i'd have to restore the click spring for all the deep sea diving i'll be
doing with this watch


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> they seem to be going the direction of most models having applied indices... that wasn't a bad thing for a little while but now i feel ALL the Prospex divers are having them. this would have been the perfect one to go back to just white, like the SKX. imo!


i completely agree...there's no improving on the looks of a 6306/9, those are the classics,
and the applied indices do look glitzy and tacky to me....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

cabfrank said:


> I wish I could see the pics. It sounds interesting, and you're brave.


ah, see, it looks just like any other turtle, it was an easy job...i filed the twists out of an
omega, that took more nerve....


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Sure looks good! Thanks for pics.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

peterr said:


> i completely agree...there's no improving on the looks of a 6306/9, those are the classics,
> and the applied indices do look glitzy and tacky to me....


yea i feel it's the applied indices looked great when most watches weren't made with them. now that they do the opposite, i want the other look back now. =)


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

cabfrank said:


> Sure looks good! Thanks for pics.


i modified a blue one today, i'm trying to upload a photo but the website is being balky...


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

peterr said:


> i modified a blue one today, i'm trying to upload a photo but the website is being balky...


FWIW, I find uploading pics via Tapatalk on my phone to be a much smoother process and less prone to errors than using my computer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I just got my black mini turtle in the mail. I saw it on Amazon.ca and was on the fence.. For some reason the price suddenly dropped to about $280 USD for a few hours and I pounced on it. I love this watch a lot! It looks far better in person than in pictures. This watch will be a big hit in time.


----------



## ThoHod (Feb 19, 2015)

josayeee said:


> I just got my black mini turtle in the mail. I saw it on Amazon.ca and was on the fence.. For some reason the price suddenly dropped to about $280 USD for a few hours and I pounced on it. I love this watch a lot! It looks far better in person than in pictures. This watch will be a big hit in time.


Mine is on the way and should be here in a few days from eBay.ca. Would love a pic of the black one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

ThoHod said:


> Mine is on the way and should be here in a few days from eBay.ca. Would love a pic of the black one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried it on my MM300 strap. The black strap that it comes with is actually smaller than the SBDC053 strap.

31E4D616-8C99-48D8-966A-77467C86ED42.jpeg Photo by josayeee | Photobucket


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

I can't say I am, sorry.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

josayeee said:


> Tried it on my MM300 strap. The black strap that it comes with is actually smaller than the SBDC053 strap.
> 
> 31E4D616-8C99-48D8-966A-77467C86ED42.jpeg Photo by josayeee | Photobucket


That actually looks pretty sweet, thanks for sharing! b-)


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i am one of the few humans left who does not have a cell phone.

and, i am finding it to be quite impossible to upload photos to watchuseek.

ah well,

peter


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

jcartw20 said:


> FWIW, I find uploading pics via Tapatalk on my phone to be a much smoother process and less prone to errors than using my computer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'm one of the only humans left who does not have a cell phone. i did have one for 
a year after my house burned down, but after i got my landline restored, i chucked it.

they suck up so much attention. but i guess this is not the place to write about that....


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

There is now a seller on Amazon US at $290. As soon as online dealers like Long Island Watch and Joma get these the price will be in mid to upper 200's everywhere.


----------



## ThoHod (Feb 19, 2015)

Terry Lennox said:


> There is now a seller on Amazon US at $290. As soon as online dealers like Long Island Watch and Joma get these the price will be in mid to upper 200's everywhere.


Yeah I have seen the prices dropping. I paid too much for not wanting to wait. Mine hasn't arrived yet and the seller I bought it from already has hem listed $60 cheaper. Oh well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm psyched for my first diver! Got it for $285 awaiting delivery. The price will always drop with new watches, just the price we pay for newer releases.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

$285 is a solid price.

I doubt I'm going to hold out much longer.


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

AK2112 said:


> $285 is a solid price.
> 
> I doubt I'm going to hold out much longer.


Agreed, I actually given up on the watch because of the high prices. I thought I had to wait till summer for the price drop. I've been seeing it about $350-$400, when I saw the price drop it was a bit of an impulse buy.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Picked up the PADI SRPC41 last week, very happy with it so far. :-!







A few thoughts..
- Fits my small wrist(just under 6in) very well. I wouldn't recommend it for bigger wristed people (>7.5in)..
- The quality is on par with the adult SRP turtles (may be slightly better), definitely more refined than SKX. As usual, the real thing is much much better than Seiko photos.
- Overall weight is lighter than other divers, I measured 73g for the watch head.
- I do prefer crown at 4, as it's a bit of an original turtle signature but not a deal breaker.
- Neither for or against the cyclops, don't need it but don't hate it. First day I wore this, my 5yo daughter said: daddy! you have a water drop on the baby-turtle.. LOL! :roll: 
- The strap is the new very soft and comfortable Si, does pick up dust but not a big hassle with the dark blue. Length is shorter than SRP turtle, but still too long for my wrist.
- Short Lug to lug, lightweight, Seiko cushion case makes for a very very comfortable wearing watch.
- Overall, very satisfied and highly recommended if you're looking for a smaller Seiko diver.

Cheers! b-)


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice pick up and congrats! If you find the stock rubber strap too long for your wrist, here are 2 options which work well for me.


----------



## james_027 (Jan 16, 2018)

L84AD8 said:


> Picked up the PADI SRPC41 last week, very happy with it so far. :-!
> View attachment 12954695
> 
> A few thoughts..
> ...


Thanks for your review, enjoyed reading it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThoHod (Feb 19, 2015)

L84AD8 said:


> Picked up the PADI SRPC41 last week, very happy with it so far. :-!
> View attachment 12954695
> 
> A few thoughts..
> ...


Great review and that is a really great picture! I was on the fence between the black and the PADI. Being that I'm more conservative I went with the black but not sure it was the right decision. The PADI is a beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> Nice pick up and congrats! If you find the stock rubber strap too long for your wrist, here are 2 options which work well for me.


Thanks for the ideas, appreciate it! That PADI on bracelet does look very nice.. :-!



james_027 said:


> Thanks for your review, enjoyed reading it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Cheers, thanks for the kind words! ;-)



ThoHod said:


> Great review and that is a really great picture! I was on the fence between the black and the PADI. Being that I'm more conservative I went with the black but not sure it was the right decision. The PADI is a beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't really intend (and completely not qualified) to give a review, just a few humble thoughts and simply pointed a big camera at the baby turtle in the kitchen.. LOL! 
Like you, I debated between the black(on bracelet) and PADI, I already own and love the SRP777 and a SKX009, looking at the two variants, PADI with the wave dial and red min-hand was interesting enough for me to pick it over the black that is quite similar to the SRP777, although I don't think there is a wrong decision! ;-)
Wearing the baby turtle for a week, I like it so much that I'm contemplating picking up the black or the blue as well, maybe when the price comes down :think:


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

ugh @L84AD8, your post made me THIS CLOSE to dropping on a baby turtle just now........


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> ugh @L84AD8, your post made me THIS CLOSE to dropping on a baby turtle just now........


What's stopping you? ;-) :-d :think:

And for reference, baby turtle on a very small wrist..







Remember, watch in wristshot always look bigger than real life..


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

My baby turle just came in.


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

In a blue isofrane the matte blue mini would rock!


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Where can you buy mini and feel qc is good enough to expect no misalignment issues?


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Or are alignment issues part and parcel w Seiko lower priced models now


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Lumbo said:


> Where can you buy mini and feel qc is good enough to expect no misalignment issues?


Wait until Long Island Watch has them in. No word yet when that might be though.


----------



## sanovance (Nov 1, 2016)

Out with this baby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Gnomon have the blue variant in stock @ 370.00 USD shipped DHL.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Overstock has them for sale with an additional 15% off coupon code if you sign up for their email newsletter.

Comes out to $242.31 shipped.

Also use ebates for another 5% cashback from your Overstock purchase.

SRPC37
https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...-Automatic-Diving-Watch/20507102/product.html

SRPC39
https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...-Automatic-Diving-Watch/20507090/product.html


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

pokpok said:


> Overstock has them for sale with an additional 15% off coupon code if you sign up for their email newsletter.
> 
> Comes out to $242.31 shipped.
> 
> ...


...

damn you


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

pokpok said:


> Overstock has them for sale with an additional 15% off coupon code if you sign up for their email newsletter.
> 
> Comes out to $242.31 shipped.
> 
> ...


Had to pay $5 for shipping to Hawaii, but still a great price. Thanks for helping me spend my money.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just ordered a PADI mini, anyone know where I can source a bracelet.......apologies if the questions has been asked/answered already,


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Gnomon selling now $360 for the blue


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Gnomon just got them in and listed as J model Japan made


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Size is perfect for me 6 3/4


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Alignment issues on early discounted models a concern here


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Be great if it came no date


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Lumbo said:


> Gnomon selling now $360 for the blue


Lowest on Ebay last night was BIN $309.00 nib + free shipping. They had 1 ea of the Black and 1 ea of the Blue available at that price.


----------



## pettitave (Jul 11, 2014)

Just ordered one in black from Overstock. Wanted be PADI but this overstock deal is about $140 less so too hard to pass up. Hopefully no alignment problems. I never seem to have the bezel lined up perfectly anyway at 12 o'clock so does bezel alignment truly matter if it's always in some random place? I use to time cooking, laundry, things at work etc so it's never lined up at 12. 
Any thoughts?

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

Just received a srpc35 from a Japan eBay dealer and chapter ring is off to the left. They made a mistake and sent me a J model instead of the k so I think I will keep it. I think the j models go for about $50 more. The bezel at least lines up with the chapter ring.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

I just bought a Blue mini Turtle, and I know I will want a steel bracelet for it. 

As with other lower priced Seiko dive watches, I expect that the OEM bracelet will be substandard compared to the aftermarket items available from websites such as strapcode. 

Anyone know if there are any aftermarket bracelets (oyster or jubilee) offered anywhere for this watch? 

If not, where can get a decent price for the steel bracelet. I found a seller on ebay but the price is over $120USD


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

It would look fantastic with a straight bar shark mesh.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

As long as it doesn't bother you, and doesn't decrease your enjoyment of the the watch, it doesn't matter. Some of us seem to drive ourselves crazy sweating the small details though. I've done it myself.


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

karwath said:


> I just bought a Blue mini Turtle, and I know I will want a steel bracelet for it.
> 
> As with other lower priced Seiko dive watches, I expect that the OEM bracelet will be substandard compared to the aftermarket items available from websites such as strapcode.
> 
> ...


Just wait little longer from strapcode, imo they make really good OEM bracelet.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

jtaka1 said:


> Had to pay $5 for shipping to Hawaii, but still a great price. Thanks for helping me spend my money.


in the UK

"Sorry, this product cannot be shipped to International destinations. "

= Sad Panda


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

karwath said:


> I just bought a Blue mini Turtle, and I know I will want a steel bracelet for it.
> 
> As with other lower priced Seiko dive watches, I expect that the OEM bracelet will be substandard compared to the aftermarket items available from websites such as strapcode.
> 
> ...


I contacted Strapcode and here is the reply I got, with a link (looks like a poll to measure interest):

Above bracelet is still under developing. Please feel free to subscribehere: http://eepurl.com/dprs_P


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

cirian75 said:


> in the UK
> 
> "Sorry, this product cannot be shipped to International destinations. "
> 
> = Sad Panda


That sucks!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Got my PADI mini, couple of quick shots and observations:

- my first watch with a cyclops, and was concerned I wouldn't like it, but have to say I like it! Not as much of a distraction as I thought it would be.
- OEM Strap is ok, but not a huge fan of Seiko wave rubber, so have it on a borealis iso.
- dial and hand set are very nice, and combined with the pepsi bezel, make this my favourite PADI watch.
- case shape and 3 o'clock crown are ok with me!
- nice and light, wears well on my 7.5" wrist


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Double post


----------



## LelandDidIt (Feb 20, 2018)

Long Island Watch has the blue one in stock...for $409 and it's the Japanese version...oh well, I guess I'll keep waiting


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

From seller in Thailand J version, i bought one with the best chapter ring alignment. Even with J version i found 2 out of 4 from that have miss alignment, need to be carefull guy when you want to buy it online









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Got my PADI mini, couple of quick shots and observations:
> 
> - my first watch with a cyclops, and was concerned I wouldn't like it, but have to say I like it! Not as much of a distraction as I thought it would be.
> - OEM Strap is ok, but not a huge fan of Seiko wave rubber, so have it on a borealis iso.
> ...


Nice watch and nice Akita.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SteveJ said:


> Nice watch and nice Akita.


Thanks, my pup is a pretty beasty for sure!


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm still psyched for my mini turtle, especially now that it is on a bracelet!
I'm using the SKX013 bracelet. The fit is not perfect, but i think it will do for now...


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Not a fan of the lugs and the cyclops is poor decision. 

To me the crown at 4 o clock really is essential to the look of the Turtle.

Before getting this, I suggest trying the Turtle first. I'm a 39/40mm watch guy, but the Turtle, fits damn well. I am surprised how well it fits each time I wear it, cause for a 45mm watch, it should be making a mockery of my wrist, but it doesn't.

Just my 2 cents. Get the Turtle, you might be surprised.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

zyko said:


> I'm still psyched for my mini turtle, especially now that it is on a bracelet!
> I'm using the SKX013 bracelet. The fit is not perfect, but i think it will do for now...
> 
> View attachment 13035061


Wow that looks pretty good with the SKX013 Jubilee!

I agree with post above, the regular Turtle does wear quite small for the size.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

zymphad said:


> Not a fan of the lugs and the cyclops is poor decision.
> 
> To me the crown at 4 o clock really is essential to the look of the Turtle.
> 
> ...


I tried a turtle on today, on silicone.

Not to totally disagree with you, but it felt pretty massive.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

And it's heavy. But wear it for a day, it will grow on you. And eventually love it.


----------



## MichaelJCampbell (Nov 4, 2015)

zymphad said:


> Not a fan of the lugs and the cyclops is poor decision.
> 
> Before getting this, I suggest trying the Turtle first. I'm a 39/40mm watch guy, but the Turtle, fits damn well. I am surprised how well it fits each time I wear it, cause for a 45mm watch, it should be making a mockery of my wrist, but it doesn't.


I find the turtle too big for my wrist. I've tried it on a couple of times and it's just too much. I'm psyched to try a mini turtle in person because I've been on the lookout for a diver. I think it fits the bill perfectly for me. The cushion case is really growing on me, and think with the shorter lug to lug the mini turtle looks really well proportioned.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Baby turd on SKX013 jubilee gets me excited for the aftermarket options that will hopefully come...Uncle Seiko, looking at you!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

kenryu said:


> From seller in Thailand J version, i bought one with the best chapter ring alignment. Even with J version i found 2 out of 4 from that have miss alignment, need to be carefull guy when you want to buy it online
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I wonder if you can ask them to verify and send picture of alignement !?


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> I wonder if you can ask them to verify and send picture of alignement !?


Yup it is possible this is the first picture that she sent me, and have slightly miss alignment at 12. So i decide to COD instead of shipment and she agreed and she brought 4 watches and i can choose freely 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikef (Apr 18, 2006)

Got one and love, love, love it. While it's big brother was a delight to wear, I like this one even better. Got a 6.75" wrist and it fits perfectly. Yes, I even love the cyclops - there I said it.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

mikef said:


> Got one and love, love, love it. While it's big brother was a delight to wear, I like this one even better. Got a 6.75" wrist and it fits perfectly. Yes, I even love the cyclops - there I said it.


we need a blue sunburst dial !!,!!!


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

I just put a skx013 bracelet on my srpc35 and love it. Fits nice against the case but end links hang a little over the lugs, not bad at all. Matches the style of the watch better than the stock bracelet.


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

I ordered one this past week. Black on a bracelet, but will likely swap for strap ASAP....I will likely do a comparo of the 013, 007 and Mini/Baby Turtle when it finally gets here....I'm curious to see how I like the cushion case...it always looks odd in pics, but we'll see on wrist how I feel...I'm a big fan of the 013, but my GF stole it so I had to get the 007...so I'll have "wrist on" of all 3 to compare.


----------



## pettitave (Jul 11, 2014)

Just got my srpc37k1 from overstock at a great price. Everything is aligned just fine so don't worry about only getting a 'good one' from an AD. Didn't come with a box but did come with manual and a prospex tag.

The watch is awesome. I have a 7" wrist and it fits prefect and very comfortable. The short L2L allows more of the strap to show on the wrist so it looks a lot more balanced than just a big round clock on your wrist. This shouldn't be a problem for anyone with small wrists. 

I have a stowa partitio that is a lot smaller at 35 or 36mm I believe, and this wears not too much bigger. If you are on the fence because of size don't even worry.


Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

pettitave said:


> Just got my srpc37k1 from overstock at a great price. Everything is aligned just fine so don't worry about only getting a 'good one' from an AD. Didn't come with a box but did come with manual and a prospex tag.
> 
> The watch is awesome. I have a 7" wrist and it fits prefect and very comfortable. The short L2L allows more of the strap to show on the wrist so it looks a lot more balanced than just a big round clock on your wrist. This shouldn't be a problem for anyone with small wrists.
> 
> ...


Sounds great.

Now post some photos!


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

I just got a mini turtle on strap...its really impressive. I bought two other watches while waiting for it to arrive so I put it up on the sale block. It really is a neat little piece and wears bigger than the SKX013 but way smaller than the SKX007....the L2L makes this fit really nice, but also the 20mm strap I think scales the watch much better! Seiko is going in the right direction....!!!

PS: If it doesn't sell...I will be happy to keep it


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got mine from Overstock via areatrend. They used the slowest shipping method possible. It took almost 3 weeks...
Anyway, I really like it on my 6.5" wrist. I could do without the magnifier but its not a deal breaker. Also, it would look more Seiko if it had the 4 o'clock crown, but it doesn't bother me. 
Only had it for a few hours, but I think it's a keeper for now. Fits way better than the regular turtle on my wrist.
Oh yeah, everything lines up!


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

On the Jubilee, have to thank ZYKO for inspiration.


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

My girlfriend nicked my baby turtle on bracelet....I hope to get a pic soon to post. Its a great little watch and w/that short L2L wears so comfy...now I need to find another one....for me!


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

max180 said:


> On the Jubilee, have to thank ZYKO for inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 13065989
> View attachment 13065991
> View attachment 13065993


 come on strapcode make jubilee for this mini ASAP.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hesemonni (May 27, 2017)

Are there aftermarket sapphire crystals for mini turtles? The more I look at the cyclops the more I hate it


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Hesemonni said:


> Are there aftermarket sapphire crystals for mini turtles? The more I look at the cyclops the more I hate it


Crystaltimes have you can check on their instagram page. But for me the date just too simple without cyclops it looks awkward









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

I filed down the skx013 bracelet endlinks a bit, looks cleaner. I could probably file it down a little more.


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

if you dare, you can remove it. 






Hesemonni said:


> Are there aftermarket sapphire crystals for mini turtles? The more I look at the cyclops the more I hate it


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would like a BOR for my mini!


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

LARufCTR said:


> I ordered one this past week. Black on a bracelet, but will likely swap for strap ASAP....I will likely do a comparo of the 013, 007 and Mini/Baby Turtle when it finally gets here....I'm curious to see how I like the cushion case...it always looks odd in pics, but we'll see on wrist how I feel...I'm a big fan of the 013, but my GF stole it so I had to get the 007...so I'll have "wrist on" of all 3 to compare.


My GF stole my new Baby Turtle on bracelet so I had size it to her and then buy another one for me....this one is on a strap (waiting for delivery)....honestly...if she wasn't so hot I'd ask her to give it back!....I should have known there was a bit of an issues when she nicked by 013....I did ask for that one back when she swipped the Baby Turtle!


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

So am I just not looking in the right places or are these mini turtles still not super widely available?

I keep waiting for them to be around $300 on the rubber strap but that's just not happening yet.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

AK2112 said:


> So am I just not looking in the right places or are these mini turtles still not super widely available?
> 
> I keep waiting for them to be around $300 on the rubber strap but that's just not happening yet.


I was just wondering the same thing. Are they only in limited release yet?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My PADI mini on bracelet....shout out to fellow WUS EHH for selling me his!...he hated it, I love it....win/win


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

I ended up with an extra one...its in the sales corner


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

The mini padi on an endmill bracelet, is looking fab.

and I read on their instagram that curved fitted endlinks are in the make.


----------



## jthole (Jan 11, 2018)

Still not for me. I don't see why Seiko had to go with the crown at three, or with the cyclops.


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

is this stock bracelet?



Maddog1970 said:


> My PADI mini on bracelet....shout out to fellow WUS EHH for selling me his!...he hated it, I love it....win/win
> 
> View attachment 13092285


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

With my gf sarb017









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Lume shot 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevensamurai (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi.

I understand that the PADI version says 'special edition' on the case back but does that mean it's limited in quantity (aka limited edition) or would they be making more? THanks in advance for any information!


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

sevensamurai said:


> Hi.
> 
> I understand that the PADI version says 'special edition' on the case back but does that mean it's limited in quantity (aka limited edition) or would they be making more? THanks in advance for any information!


Its just special edition not limited so it produce the same amount with another color.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevensamurai (Jan 26, 2010)

kenryu said:


> Its just special edition not limited so it produce the same amount with another color.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the info. If it's not limited I think I can wait till the prices drop. (Hopefully)

like the the look of the turtle but I have small wrists so excited about the mini.

Anyone with smaller wrists (~6.25) care to post a pic with their mini? Thanks!


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

sevensamurai said:


> Thank you for the info. If it's not limited I think I can wait till the prices drop. (Hopefully)
> 
> like the the look of the turtle but I have small wrists so excited about the mini.
> 
> Anyone with smaller wrists (~6.25) care to post a pic with their mini? Thanks!


6.5" wrist. I love it. Tried the regular turtle twice, but it was too big. Wore and looked bigger than the tuna.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have one of PADI mini-turtles on the way. Kind of miss my old SKX to abuse, and this seems like an reasonable "upgrade" to that. I'm a little concerned about the short lug to lug distance relative to its height though. We'll see. Worst case I'll pass it on via the sales forum. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sevensamurai (Jan 26, 2010)

jtaka1 said:


> 6.5" wrist. I love it. Tried the regular turtle twice, but it was too big. Wore and looked bigger than the tuna.


looks great. Thanks for the pics. I wish seiko made mini versions of all their divers!


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

sevensamurai said:


> Thank you for the info. If it's not limited I think I can wait till the prices drop. (Hopefully)
> 
> like the the look of the turtle but I have small wrists so excited about the mini.
> 
> Anyone with smaller wrists (~6.25) care to post a pic with their mini? Thanks!


In my country the K version cost less than $250 already. So better to wait it surely will come around that price.my wrist also 6.25 thats why im psyched of mini turtle lol









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## uniontex777 (Apr 5, 2013)

jtaka1 said:


> 6.5" wrist. I love it. Tried the regular turtle twice, but it was too big. Wore and looked bigger than the tuna.


Looks good on your wrist. I will try on this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Here is mine, who knows how long it shall stay but so far so good. Owned a few seikos MM300 sumo...


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Toxic nato. Waiting for the one with grey piping to be in stock.


----------



## uniontex777 (Apr 5, 2013)

jtaka1 said:


> Toxic nato. Waiting for the one with grey piping to be in stock.


Nice combo. How is toxic nato quality?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Quality of this particular model strap is excellent.


----------



## sevensamurai (Jan 26, 2010)

kenryu said:


> In my country the K version cost less than $250 already. So better to wait it surely will come around that price.my wrist also 6.25 thats why im psyched of mini turtle lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate the pics. Your sandals match the colors of your mini turtle padi 

250 for the PADI sounds like a great deal. The places I've seen that are in stock have all been in the $400+ range!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Gnomon has all versions back in stock now. 

I am tempted to buy the black on bracelet to keep the bracelet for my incoming used PADI, but want to make sure it's sticking around first.


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Cyclops peek under the shirt 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone know the lengths of the stock strap?


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Anyone know the lengths of the stock strap?


I believe its around 22.5 cm in total. This is picture to compare it with phoenix nato









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you. That tail/hole side looks SUPER long, which is what I was afraid of, so I don't think the stock strap will work for me. 

I think I am going to get a tropic rubber strap and also a Watchgecko mesh bracelet to put this on.

Which color mesh do you all think would look best with the PADI?










Satin or polished?










Polished


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Thank you. That tail/hole side looks SUPER long, which is what I was afraid of, so I don't think the stock strap will work for me.
> 
> I think I am going to get a tropic rubber strap and also a Watchgecko mesh bracelet to put this on.
> 
> ...


I have plan to buy strapcode mesh, and brushed will be the best looking one imo









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep, brushed/satin it is!


----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)

It's really nice on a blue NATO


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Could always cut the extra bit of the stock strap...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seriously tempted to buy the mini turtle in blue or the Pepsi bezel. Gave away my skx009 to my nephew and missing it.

To those who own both the mini and either skx007/009, does the mini t wear bigger or smaller for a 6.5"? Apologies if this was brought up in earlier posts. 

If I do get a mini T, was thinking of getting a curved rubber strap less than 190mm in length. Perhaps a Zealande or a Crafter Blue. Planning to use it for beach vacations.


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

Please post more PADI Mini Turtle pics! I’m waiting for mine to arrive. 

—Rick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Just ordered an OEM bracelet for my blue mini Turtle. Will post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

My SRPC41J1 just arrived today!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I got mine today and unfortunately I think it's going to be a catch and release for me. 

I really like everything about it except the lug to lug length is just too small for my liking. Never thought I could say that about at 42mm diameter watch, but I think the length vs the other watches I own will be too drastic to get used to. I'm glad I tried it out though. Really nice watch otherwise. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

imagwai said:


> Just ordered an OEM bracelet for my blue mini Turtle. Will post some pics when it arrives.


Where did you order the bracelet? Never seen it on the market

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

kenryu said:


> Where did you order the bracelet? Never seen it on the market


www.watchpartsplaza.com

Not used them before and they get mixed reviews it seems. But the order has been dispatched.


----------



## Kashoggi (Jan 13, 2018)

imagwai said:


> www.watchpartsplaza.com
> 
> Not used them before and they get mixed reviews it seems. But the order has been dispatched.


I'm very pleased with them.


----------



## Kashoggi (Jan 13, 2018)

imagwai said:


> www.watchpartsplaza.com
> 
> Not used them before and they get mixed reviews it seems. But the order has been dispatched.


I'm very pleased with them.


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just picked up an SRPC35K1 off the forum. So far so good, dimensions are pretty compact. Am I the only one who feels it wears a bit bulky for its size? I took it off the metal band and put in a NATO. That added to the bulk as well.

View attachment 13140525


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Double Posted by accident!


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

I think the Mini Turtle is less bulky than the other Seiko standard divers (007 etc), and wears smaller primarily due to the short lug length. I've found NATO straps make everything bulky on me, so I don't wear them. I'm wearing the PADI on a Barton Elite Silicone quick release watch band, which is awesome for those of us with small wrists as it comes with two strap lengths included.

https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/collections/elite-silicone-quick-release

So the watch sits nice and low, and the watch band just disappears, not bulky at all. Much less bulky than the original band the watch shipped with. I like these bands so much I've ordered several for my other watches, and a couple of different colored ones for the PADI.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

I could see it being bulky. That short lug-to-lug length + a pretty healthy case thickness (13mm I think)... that's a pretty stout shape.

I imagine the Seiko rubber strap might do a good job at minimizing that.


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

Cell phone pics make it look larger than it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice! I have small wrists as well. Mine are about 15cm, so finding a rubber strap that fits well is hard. What size are you? Also I tried changing it up to a leather strap. The bracelet that came with this watch isn't the best. I'd rather get a Strapcode once they make one for it.


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

sidrox25 said:


> Nice! I have small wrists as well. Mine are about 15cm, so finding a rubber strap that fits well is hard. What size are you? Also I tried changing it up to a leather strap. The bracelet that came with this watch isn't the best. I'd rather get a Strapcode once they make one for it.


I have a 6.5" wrist and the shorter strap that comes with the Barton Elite is perfect. Their strap also has a clever locking keeper that doesn't slip. See their website to see how it works. Super comfy, flexible silicone, and only $20.

I have no affiliation with them, just a really happy customer.


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry for the reposts, I don't know whats going on with Watchuseek. I put a pic of it on leather below. Great thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

sidrox25 said:


> Sorry for the reposts, I don't know whats going on with Watchuseek. I put a pic of it on leather below. Great thanks I'll check it out.
> 
> View attachment 13140583


Ah, better! I couldn't see the photo the first time you posted. That strap doesn't appear to taper so will wear larger too. The Barton tapers from 20mm to 18mm.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

mcnellyr said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist and the shorter strap that comes with the Barton Elite is perfect. Their strap also has a clever locking keeper that doesn't slip. See their website to see how it works. Super comfy, flexible silicone, and only $20.
> 
> I have no affiliation with them, just a really happy customer.


Is this Barton strap as flexible and light as the Seiko silicone band that comes with the turtle?


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

AK2112 said:


> Is this Barton strap as flexible and light as the Seiko silicone band that comes with the turtle?


It is more flexible and lighter than the Seiko silicone band that came on my PADI Mini Turtle.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

mcnellyr said:


> I think the Mini Turtle is less bulky than the other Seiko standard divers (007 etc), and wears smaller primarily due to the short lug length. I've found NATO straps make everything bulky on me, so I don't wear them. I'm wearing the PADI on a Barton Elite Silicone quick release watch band, which is awesome for those of us with small wrists as it comes with two strap lengths included.
> 
> https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/collections/elite-silicone-quick-release
> 
> So the watch sits nice and low, and the watch band just disappears, not bulky at all. Much less bulky than the original band the watch shipped with. I like these bands so much I've ordered several for my other watches, and a couple of different colored ones for the PADI.


Sounds like a great option. If this is silicone and not rubber, how is the lint factor?


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

elliswyatt said:


> Sounds like a great option. If this is silicone and not rubber, how is the lint factor?


It is silicone, lint pick up seems minor to me, maybe due to the texture on the band.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

mcnellyr said:


> It is more flexible and lighter than the Seiko silicone band that came on my PADI Mini Turtle.


Well that sounds great. Thanks!


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

mcnellyr said:


> Cell phone pics make it look larger than it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow looks so good that black and red combination matched perfectly. 
Anyway i wanna try to change the original rubber to black perlon, weather so hot now

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

Just got the Blue Barton Elite silicone band.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

imagwai said:


> Just ordered an OEM bracelet for my blue mini Turtle. Will post some pics when it arrives.


It's here and sized. Sorry for the poor photo. I took one, then my camera battery went. It was quite difficult to fit the bracelet to the watch - I needed to commandeer an extra pair of hands to help compress both ends of the spring bars whilst I maneuvered it into position. Sizing was fairly easy, though, although I'm not really a fan of the pin and collar system.


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

Btw, two of the eight Barton Elite Silicone watch bands I received had flaws. One had a small visible tear in it, and another (green one) had an unusual mis-match in color between the straps. 

In both cases Barton Watchbands replied to my emails promptly, and sent replacement watchbands immediately. They included a free extra watch band to compensate for the inconvenience once I discovered the green one was flawed too. 

Really great customer service!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)

About the bands, I really like Seiko's blue PADI band, the style, color, material, length and width, etc, but no matter how loose or tight I wear it the buckle digs into the back of my wrist. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## RayBani (Jan 24, 2011)

m_may said:


> About the bands, I really like Seiko's blue PADI band, the style, color, material, length and width, etc, but no matter how loose or tight I wear it the buckle digs into the back of my wrist. Does anyone else have this problem?


I had this same exact problem with turtle buckle. I tryed to Sand it down but took too much from it, and ruined it.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just purchased the blue and black of these:
https://www.toxicnatos.com/collections/watch-straps/products/scurfa-20mm-rubber-dive-strap
I really like the stock silicone strap, but wanted to try the blue on my blue mini turtle.

I had a couple Scurfas and these are really comfy.

As far a the Barton, do the end of the spring bars fit the case or do they wiggle around?


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just purchased the blue and black of these:
https://www.toxicnatos.com/collections/watch-straps/products/scurfa-20mm-rubber-dive-strap
I really like the stock silicone strap, but wanted to try the blue on my blue mini turtle.

I had a couple Scurfas and these are really comfy.

As far a the Barton, do the end of the spring bars fit the case or do they wiggle around?


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Another duplicate post. See below.


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

I just got my Barton Straps in and wow I'm really impressed! I think I'm going to keep the Tan one and return the black. I think it goes better with the Black Dial.


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

jtaka1 said:


> Just purchased the blue and black of these:
> https://www.toxicnatos.com/collections/watch-straps/products/scurfa-20mm-rubber-dive-strap
> I really like the stock silicone strap, but wanted to try the blue on my blue mini turtle.
> 
> ...


The Barton spring bars wiggle slightly, not noticeable when wearing the watch.


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

sidrox25 said:


> I just got my Barton Straps in and wow I'm really impressed! I think I'm going to keep the Tan one and return the black. I think it goes better with the Black Dial.


Super! These really are great for those of us with small wrists. I love the way it locks down the end of the strap.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Put me down as yet another person who bit on the Barton silicone strap because of this thread!

I didn't throw it on a turtle though... I put it on a big chronograph I have. Like you guys have said- perfect strap for a smaller wrist. Really love it.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a Barton Elite Silicone on order for my Mini Turtle as well! LOL Bunch of enablers!!

In the meantime I've been enjoying my Mini Turtle on the Uncle Seiko Tropic.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't know man, that tropic strap looks boss as hell.

Not sure you're going to top that.


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

I asked Barton Watchbands if they would consider making a blue strap with red accent (they have a black and red one) for Pepsi Divers, and they replied:

"We actually put a proto type of the blue/ red and red/ blue together and our president, design team and marketing team all voted it down."


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Totally stoked! I own several vintage seiko turtle cases: 6105-8000, 6105-8009, 6306, 6309 (3), and love them all. Fantastic case design.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

sidrox25 said:


> I just got my Barton Straps in and wow I'm really impressed! I think I'm going to keep the Tan one and return the black. I think it goes better with the Black Dial.


Obviously not a mini turtle but here's the Barton on my big ass chronograph. Really love how it makes such a big watch feel smaller on my wrist.



Lots of lint but who cares.


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea thank you so much for the tip too! That lock down is clutch. I'm tempted to get another one soon. The black was just too basic.


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

kplam said:


> I have a Barton Elite Silicone on order for my Mini Turtle as well! LOL Bunch of enablers!!
> 
> In the meantime I've been enjoying my Mini Turtle on the Uncle Seiko Tropic.
> 
> ...


Lol nice, what color did you end up getting. That Uncle Seiko strap looks sick fyi.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

The thin profile of the tropic goes really nice with the baby turd. Heres my pair which I am currently rotating, bracelet Mon to Fri, tropic Sat Sun !

Waiting for my black Barton elite to arrive in the meantime.


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

I got the Red Barton Elite Silicone as well. Its beginning to grow on me.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

mcnellyr said:


> I got the Red Barton Elite Silicone as well. Its beginning to grow on me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks sharp !

Can you share more pics of your black/red barton elite in different angles if you have time please? I ordered the all black first as I intend to use it with my other divers as well.


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> Looks sharp !
> 
> Can you share more pics of your black/red barton elite in different angles if you have time please? I ordered the all black first as I intend to use it with my other divers as well.


Grabbed the strap off the shelf so it's got some lint on it. Hope this helps.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

The bi-color Barton Elite watch bands are noticeably more flexible than the solid colors (which are very flexible). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, That black/red elite is made for this watch! Thanks 4 posting. I can feel my wallet hurting ....... again !


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

sidrox25 said:


> Lol nice, what color did you end up getting. That Uncle Seiko strap looks sick fyi.


Thanks! I'm cautious, I ordered just a black Barton Elite silicone. I wanted to get the two tone with the blue, but the blue isn't quite right for the Mini Turtle blue.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

sidrox25 said:


> Lol nice, what color did you end up getting. That Uncle Seiko strap looks sick fyi.


Thanks! I'm cautious, I ordered just a black Barton Elite silicone. I wanted to get the two tone with the blue, but the blue isn't quite right for the Mini Turtle blue.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

kplam said:


> Thanks! I'm cautious, I ordered just a black Barton Elite silicone. I wanted to get the two tone with the blue, but the blue isn't quite right for the Mini Turtle blue.


Same here. I also ordered the all black version first out of prudence. But after seeing the black/red pics posted earlier I may have to order some more! Pity they don't do a black/blue version as it is my favourite color combo especially for the pepsi bezel.

Anyway, the baby turd is beginning to look like a strap monster.


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

kplam said:


> Thanks! I'm cautious, I ordered just a black Barton Elite silicone. I wanted to get the two tone with the blue, but the blue isn't quite right for the Mini Turtle blue.


The blue one looks good on the PADI, but I agree it probably wouldn't work on the Blue Mini Turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can source a ceramic bezel insert for the baby turd? I would love to have a 12 hour bezel insert to indicate a second timezone.


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

double


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

Finally got my black mini turtle. I think it is pretty awesome watch. I got it on the metal bracelet. But I asked Rob from Monsterwatches if he had the Seiko strap for it as well. He has, and he put it for sale on his site, for a very good price.

Mind you though that the pins for for the mini turtle are 2 mm thick and the endtips are .9 mm. So the metal straps from other vendors (2,5 mm and 1,1 mm) are not going to fit. I got some spare ones from Rob.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Picked mine up recently too. Loving it! This is the diver I was waiting for Seiko to make...









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not a perfect match, but it's think close enough, I think.


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Put it back on a NATO and think it looks great!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Does anyone who has a Mini Turtle have a 7.25” wrist? Curious to see a perspective wrist shot if it wears small.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> Does anyone who has a Mini Turtle have a 7.25" wrist? Curious to see a perspective wrist shot if it wears small.


It wears similarly or smaller to a SKX007/009 if you have experience with those?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

kplam said:


> It wears similarly or smaller to a SKX007/009 if you have experience with those?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I do, but it has an even shorter lug to lug measurement than the SKX, which is what concerns me.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Feels much smaller than an skx to me. A few pages back I talked about my experience. Had a PADI and quickly sold it. The short lug to lug made it feel smaller than it was and I felt it "wore smaller" than my 38mm Trident. Maybe because of the fact that the Trident is on a bracelet and the mini-turtle was not, and it would not surprise me if it looks more it's size if it is on a bracelet. I felt it was very nice other than the size. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> I do, but it has an even shorter lug to lug measurement than the SKX, which is what concerns me.


Here is a pic of my Mini Turtle & SKX for comparison. It's quite close.

The Mini Turtle is a touch more squat due to the shorter lug-to-lug, but the cushion case shape covers a wider area even though they are both 42mm wide.

I'll add that the 20mm straps and smaller bezel & dial are what probably lend to the feeling it is smaller. 









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

kplam said:


> I'll add that the 20mm straps and smaller bezel & dial are what probably lend to the feeling it is smaller.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Good points. Agreed.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Two more strap options I'm trying out.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jthole (Jan 11, 2018)

kplam said:


> Two more strap options I'm trying out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the colour combination! I just really really wish they wouldn't have gone with the crown at three, and with the cyclops. The crystal can be swapped afterwards, bit the crown position is a deal breaker for me.

(And I want to be 100% sure that Seiko have fixed the misalignment issues they have with the full size Turtles).

But especially the perlon looks great with the blue colour of the watch!


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

I love my full size Turtle, its one of my most comfortable watches. I just picked up a mini Turtle in blue. So far,so good. The cyclops is not the greatest, really only works well when you are at the right angle. The 3 o'clock watch crown is not as comfortable as the full size position. Here is a size comparison to my full size turtle.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice pic. Both look great. Please share a lume comparison when you can. I don't have the Mini yet, but I absolutely live the Turtle.


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

My 64mas modern just arrived a week ago and were still in honeymoon. Now i saw this thread im itching again for this mini turtle to add to my collection. That blue is calling on me. I just hope my wife will not notice if this will arrived lol.

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

wappak said:


> .... That blue is calling on me. I just hope my wife will not notice if this will arrived lol.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


Exactly!


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Double post


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

kplam said:


> Here is a pic of my Mini Turtle & SKX for comparison. It's quite close.
> 
> The Mini Turtle is a touch more squat due to the shorter lug-to-lug, but the cushion case shape covers a wider area even though they are both 42mm wide.
> 
> ...


Just curious ... what IS the lug to lug?


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

I have been wearing my mini turtle for two days and it looks just about 100% accurate. Using my phone I can’t tell if it lost or gained any time. It maybe because it’s new, but this is the best accuracy I have had from any watch, at any price. I know Seiko is raising their prices, but if this means they are spending more time on their movements, then I am all for it. Now if they could just fit this bezal alignment issue.


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

nepatriot said:


> Just curious ... what IS the lug to lug?


42 mm


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

dr751 said:


> I have been wearing my mini turtle for two days and it looks just about 100% accurate. Using my phone I can't tell if it lost or gained any time. It maybe because it's new, but this is the best accuracy I have had from any watch, at any price. I know Seiko is raising their prices, but if this means they are spending more time on their movements, then I am all for it. Now if they could just fit this bezal alignment issue.


Mine is running -2 s/d and I'm optimistic (hoping?) Seiko has turned a corner on their more affordable models. But I'm pretty sure it's just luck of the draw at this point. This has been my most accurate Seiko diver yet after about six models.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Love the look with Mesh band from strapcode 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

Mine just arrived with uncle seiko tropic strap









Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Just received my Padi Mini turtle. I have a 6.5 inch wrist so was always reluctant to get the original turtle but this size is perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I waited until I found the right used one.

Found it.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Any mods out there for the baby turtle yet? I'd love to see a dial with round hour markers like the daddy turtle (pretty sure that's the official Seiko name for it) and a cyclops-less crystal.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

A ceramic bezel insert with 12 hour markers to give it a second time zone would be nice.


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

oooh I wonder if it'd be possible to do a left hand crown... fit the dial upside down, new date wheel...


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

I have the blue for 2 weeks now and change the strap to the uncle seiko tropic strap, this watch wears small its like wearing a 38mm watch, my only dislike in this watch is it seats high on the wrist, but for its price i reallt like the watch

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

I agree it does seem a little top heavy, but I got used to it. Still, for me, not as comfortable as the full size turtle.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Never gave these a second thought since they first came out but saw one in the metal yesterday at my local AD and was totally wowed by it !
I have a SRP777 but feel these are different enough from each other to justify owning both, soon as I recover from my last purchase a SRPC35 is next, lol, didn't see this one coming.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Aren't the date wheel numbers the same size as in any other 4R equipped watch? Why the magnifier on this particular model? Seems as out of place to me here as it does on those Monsters and Stargates that became infected with them.

I generally like the look of this model, good size for my teenage son. Understanding the community has deemed this a "mini turtle", it really isn't. Would be cool to see a true smaller turtle that has the same case, crown, dial and bezel design- just sized down. Without a date magnifier of course.


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Does anyone know where to get the 20mm rubber dive strap this turtle comes on? I really like the 22m version and i'd like to get the 20mm one.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Solotov said:


> Does anyone know where to get the 20mm rubber dive strap this turtle comes on? I really like the 22m version and i'd like to get the 20mm one.


Call your nearest SEIKO Service Center. Give them the model number of the strap you want and they'll order it. Usually takes about 3months to get it in.


----------



## luker (Jun 2, 2017)

I purchased a great, used Seiko SRPC35J1 this week. The mini turtle is simply too sweet to resist.


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Good luck. Its a great watch!


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

i find this watch to be a fun watch to wear, i have the blue for two months now change the strap to uncle seiko, really fun watch to wear, now im eyeing the black on bracelet. great value watch for a original design by seiko not a homage.

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Really want to pick up one of these but the $300-350+ grey market price is too much for me. Are these a general release model? Stock seems limited, can't find seem to find them at the regular grey market sellers. Thanks.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

^^^^

I don't think these have "officially" been released in the North American market. So the $350 grey market price seems to be the going rate. Gnomon watches and Watches88 have them for about $360. EBay may be you're best bet for a cheap one. Unfortunately the days of $200 Seiko Divers are long over (except SKX).


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

just sharing my 2nd baby turtle my other one is blue on strap, i love the simplicity of this watch...








Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuco-g43 (Aug 4, 2018)

I just ordered a blue mini from Watches88! Are they good to deal with?


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

biscuit141 said:


> Does anyone who has a Mini Turtle have a 7.25" wrist? Curious to see a perspective wrist shot if it wears small.


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

i sold my sbdc051 for this watch, comparing the two the sbdc051 has much much more quality specially on the bracelet but this watch baby turtle has more beautiful face, i really like the combination of inky black face, chrome and brush part of the casing and bracelet, i think the size is perfect on my 7 inch wrist, youll love this watck on bracelet  









Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

beasy said:


> i sold my sbdc051 for this watch, comparing the two the sbdc051 has much much more quality specially on the bracelet but this watch baby turtle has more beautiful face, i really like the combination of inky black face, chrome and brush part of the casing and bracelet, i think the size is perfect on my 7 inch wrist, youll love this watck on bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed i have same thought as yours i was in doubt between sbdc053 and mini turtle as my wrist just 6,25

i know that 053 has better quality but mini turtle has something special on it and i really love mine. I choosed padi and this watch always become my weekender watch









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

kenryu said:


> Agreed i have same thought as yours i was in doubt between sbdc053 and mini turtle as my wrist just 6,25
> 
> i know that 053 has better quality but mini turtle has something special on it and i really love mine. I choosed padi and this watch always become my weekender watch
> 
> ...


looks good on your 6.25 inch,

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

beasy said:


> looks good on your 6.25 inch,
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


Yes, perfect size. Now im waiting for strapcode bracelet will be awesome combination with angus jubilee imo.

Tho it will take long time for them to make it since the endlink bit unusual.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuco-g43 (Aug 4, 2018)

My blue one just came in and it was a perfect fit on my 6.7 wrist. I just wish it had came on a bracelet.


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

Tuco-g43 said:


> My blue one just came in and it was a perfect fit on my 6.7 wrist. I just wish it had came on a bracelet.


i have the blue on uncle seiko strap and i also have the black in steel, the steel looks and wears bigger on the wrist but both are good looking watch, the blue is fun to wear, the black in steel feels like a sub, i like both

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Have had my mini turtle for a few months now.. like it but haven't worn it all that much, just couldn't find the right strap/combo and often felt it too small (even if I have a girly wrist :roll, that gave a sort of an insubstantial impression... :-s

Until yesterday, decided to try all the bracelets I had on hand.. and voila! this one from the SBDC (62MAS reissue) fits, except for the gap at the end-links..:think:
Totally transformed the little toy turtle into a much higher quality little diver... this is one of the best Seiko bracelets out there and this combo is actually really comfortable.. |>







Can't wait for strapcode to come out with proper fitted end-link bracelets..


----------



## Tuco-g43 (Aug 4, 2018)

I hope they come out with a mini STO version!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Curious as I haven't been following along, has Strapcode stated that they intend to release a bracelet? Only thing holding me back right now tbh


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

ahonobaka said:


> ^Curious as I haven't been following along, has Strapcode stated that they intend to release a bracelet? Only thing holding me back right now tbh


nothing official but they have showed the mini turtle off several times on IG with some of their current 20mm bracelets. ofcourse, none of them being with fitted end links. I would assume they are still in the gauging interest phase of things. hopefully seiko releases some other mini turtle models to help push the envelope more!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

impalass said:


> Never gave these a second thought since they first came out but saw one in the metal yesterday at my local AD and was totally wowed by it !
> I have a SRP777 but feel these are different enough from each other to justify owning both, soon as I recover from my last purchase a SRPC35 is next, lol, didn't see this one coming.


Been wearing this on and off for a month now and it has not disappointed. I find it most comfortable on a boiled MM300 rubber strap and have come around to the cyclops, my old eyes appreciate it.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> ^Curious as I haven't been following along, has Strapcode stated that they intend to release a bracelet? Only thing holding me back right now tbh


No official release yet, but SC has mentioned on their IG that something's in the works..

__
http://instagr.am/p/BemE_ZWnkMD/
 so hopefully soon.. :roll:

Alternatively, if you like the original Seiko design you can simply get the SRPC35 OR find the bracelet on ebay.... ;-)


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Accidentally match PADI with Hirsch liberty









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Figured this W&W article was relevant to this thread.

Is the Seiko Mini-Turtle the New SKX007

Also, the article would lead you to believe that the SKX007 has in fact been discontinued.


----------



## Tuco-g43 (Aug 4, 2018)

I thought the large turtle would be to large for my 6.7 wrist, but I think it looks fine. They do wear small. I also like my mini blue on a bracelet. The only thing I don't like on the mini is the case looks to thigh and seems to stick up to high on you wrist. Great watch though. The large does wear small.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^I just can't believe the SKX is discontinued until we see supply completely dry up for at least 2-3 years straight lol

But some valid points there, and it'll be interesting to see if these are indeed the successors to the SKX, or if sales are low enough that Seiko need to look elsewhere. IMO, the non-offset crown and cyclops are the only things holding this back from becoming a hit with Seikoholics. I for one don't mind them, even if out of line with the "60's" styling trajectory of the SKX as defined in the link. I love the indices, hour markers, etc. and have been back and forth on buying a MIJ dial SRPC35 since basically these dropped. If the SKX is no longer in production though, I may scoop up an 013 and 011 for fun instead. Perhaps that's the mini turtles biggest issue; It's own in-brand competition!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Rice and Gravy, interesting article thanks for sharing. When I picked up my SRP777 two years ago I found it to be such a comfortable all rounder I couldn't help thinking it may be the heir apparent to the SKX007.

As much as I love my SRPC35 I never thought of it in that context but it certainly could be the replacement, Seiko does work in mysterious way after all.


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

i bought the PADI mini as a replacement to my SKX009. So far I really like it alot more than my SKX. Finishing seems better and the dial is way more interesting. I dont mind the date at 3 or cyclops. 

Also nice to be able to hack the movement.


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Good morning PADI









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

jivetkr said:


> i bought the PADI mini as a replacement to my SKX009. So far I really like it alot more than my SKX. Finishing seems better and the dial is way more interesting. I dont mind the date at 3 or cyclops.
> 
> Also nice to be able to hack the movement.


So is it true that the skx has been discontinued and this is the replacement?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I've been a poster on this forum for years, but I haven't posted in quite some time. I recently picked up a Mini Turtle and I love it. After a decade on this forum, I finally get it. This is my first Seiko and it's awesome. It's been taking some wrist time from my sub, and that's totally fine by me.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

I just received my Mini Turtle as an anniversary gift. I couldn't acclimate to the cyclops so I swapped in a CT DD with blue AR. I grew to really like the unguarded 3 o'clock crown. The cut of the bezel reminds me of the Sea Urchin's. It's a nice evolution from the original!

Here's my 1980 6309-7049 next to it with a KVW Type III hardlex crystal:


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Trying black leather, any thought?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I think it looks great. I'd definitely wear that combo.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

The white stitch on the black leather definitely plays well with the dial!


----------



## mattsbeers (Mar 28, 2018)

IMO the black leather is tough to pull off. Seiko divers need a nato, rubber or the bracelet.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone been able to source the bracelet for the mini turtle? My PADI version came on rubber and I would prefer something else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

WillMK5 said:


> Has anyone been able to source the bracelet for the mini turtle? My PADI version came on rubber and I would prefer something else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch Parts Plaza has them but kind of pricey in my uninformed opinion.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

WillMK5 said:


> Has anyone been able to source the bracelet for the mini turtle? My PADI version came on rubber and I would prefer something else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch Parts Plaza has them but kind of pricey in my uninformed opinion.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

impalass said:


> Watch Parts Plaza has them but kind of pricey in my uninformed opinion.


Agreed.

I'm hoping strap code creates a version with fitted end links. If I'm going to spend the money, I'd like it to be better quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

mattsbeers said:


> IMO the black leather is tough to pull off. Seiko divers need a nato, rubber or the bracelet.


Fully agree. It's a true dive watch and PADI endorsed.:-!


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just pick up a new bracelet for my blue mini turtle from Seiko Service Centre Singapore. Bracelet cost US$82 (S$111.30), including replacement & sizing.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just pick up a new bracelet for my blue mini turtle from Seiko Service Centre Singapore. Bracelet cost US$82 (S$111.30), including replacement & sizing.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

How does it wear on the bracelet compared to the rubber?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

WillMK5 said:


> How does it wear on the bracelet compared to the rubber?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It makes the watch looks a bit more dressy. On rubber, it's really casual.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Mine arrived last night. Love it.


----------



## Robbyman (Jan 21, 2012)

I've got a new Rolex GMT Pepsi and a DaytonaC but I really like the quality of this Turtle. I tried it on in Mallorca while on holiday and wearing my Pepsi and knew I was going to get one. Bargain for £300.

It is the perfect beater.


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

heres mine, feels like sub but with unique design.









Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

You know, there is perhaps there's one thing I'm not overly fussed on with the SRPC41K and that's the hands. It's not a deal breaker but if there was a mod in the works, I'd consider a change of hands. To my eyes, the minute hand seems slightly anemic when outlined in red. This seems more obvious when compared to the short stubby hour hand. Just an observation for what its worth. Still love it though.


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

flame2000 said:


> Just pick up a new bracelet for my blue mini turtle from Seiko Service Centre Singapore. Bracelet cost US$82 (S$111.30), including replacement & sizing.


wow beautiful blue, i also.have the blue in rubber, now im thinking if i will get that bracelet lolz..

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

my mini turtle is already 4 months and i noticed not a single hair line scratch can be seen, i dont know if seiko applied this watch with diashield just like their more expensive model which has a scratch resistant applied, maybe

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I really doubt it, but, I'm glad you are scratch free.


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

beasy said:


> my mini turtle is already 4 months and i noticed not a single hair line scratch can be seen, i dont know if seiko applied this watch with diashield just like their more expensive model which has a scratch resistant applied, maybe
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


Great to hear.... How often did you wear it in the 4 months?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

kdtri1 said:


> Great to hear.... How often did you wear it in the 4 months?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its part of my 6 watch rotation, i wear it more or less 8x each month

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

beasy said:


> its part of my 6 watch rotation, i wear it more or less 8x each month
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


Great to see that's its held up so well then!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

beasy said:


> wow beautiful blue, i also.have the blue in rubber, now im thinking if i will get that bracelet lolz..
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


Would you have any pictures that show the bracelet more clearly, I would love to get a better look at it. It reminds me of Hamilton...


----------



## E_PEV (Dec 9, 2014)

I just received mine and absolutely love it! Honestly haven’t worn any of my other watches in the past week or so as it’s quickly become one of my favorites


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

Had 3 and sold 2...my GF has a blue one and she loves it. Great watch...wish I liked the case more as the size is really awesome.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Are there any after market bracelets with fitted end links?


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Black leather for my padi, been a week always on my wrist









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)

I really like the watch but cannot get past the date window. Maybe I will like it better when I see one in person.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

CDS said:


> I really like the watch but cannot get past the date window. Maybe I will like it better when I see one in person.


The cyclops you mean? Yeah I hate them too. I have one on my 3rd generation monster and I'd rather not have it. That said Ive kind of gotten used to it so it's nit really a deal breaker anymore either.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Some videos on YouTube and toxic Natos I know have removed them, I'm not a fan either.


mi6_ said:


> The cyclops you mean? Yeah I hate them too. I have one on my 3rd generation monster and I'd rather not have it. That said Ive kind of gotten used to it so it's nit really a deal breaker anymore either.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Some videos on YouTube and toxic Natos I know have removed them, I'm not a fan either.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm too scared to damage the crystal gasket or bezel. May try it on the monster before I get it serviced down the road. That way they'll replace any of the seals if I damage them in the process.

I think the round cyclops looks a bit better on the mini turtle. But I'd definitely not get them in the first place if I had the option.


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Coming soon  i feel angus jubilee will be really awesome combo for my padi. Just hope strapcode will make angus jubilee also for mini turtle









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Finally with the fitted lugs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekc (Jan 18, 2018)

kenryu said:


> Coming soon  i feel angus jubilee will be really awesome combo for my padi. Just hope strapcode will make angus jubilee also for mini turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's just the reflection of the marble counter-top but it almost looks like the links are rolled instead of solid. That tricked me for a second.


----------



## bluekc (Jan 18, 2018)

kenryu said:


> Coming soon  i feel angus jubilee will be really awesome combo for my padi. Just hope strapcode will make angus jubilee also for mini turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's just the reflection of the marble counter-top but it almost looks like the links are rolled instead of solid. That tricked me for a second.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think a good bracelet will totally change the feel of this watch. I have a hard time wearing it on rubber to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes, finly angus jubilee.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

kenryu said:


> Yes, finly angus jubilee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't find that online, where is it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

WillMK5 said:


> Couldn't find that online, where is it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soon they said. Now they just sell oyster but at least they showed that angus already its mean it will be very soon. Will get one with submarine clasp 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hz536n (Sep 27, 2018)

Seiko Mini Turtle received early December, 2018. On a Dakota leather strap with a deployant clasp added.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

FYI, Uncle Seiko is working on a Beards of Rice for this watch


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

I ALMOST got all psyched about the SRPC35K1 and the SRPC37K1. That is, until I read the reviews that both are NOT 35 and 37 mm, respectively.
But. are 42 to 44 mm. A 37 mm MINI turtle I would most defiantly buy. I just don't understand why they call it a Mini turtle.
So, I pass!


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

It's "Mini" in comparison to the current Turtle and even to the original 6309 Turtle.


----------



## Metrik (Feb 25, 2013)

I noticed that the mini/baby turtles disappeared from Seiko's Japanese web page (if they ever were there). Does this mean they are discontinued?


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I seriously doubt it means that. I would bet against it.


----------



## Pete_JBK (Nov 27, 2014)

Metrik said:


> I noticed that the mini/baby turtles disappeared from Seiko's Japanese web page (if they ever were there). Does this mean they are discontinued?


Currently showing on the Australian Seiko web site (Feb 2019)


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

I may have hinted at this before but my SRPC41K is presently at a spa getting a couple of refinements which involve a change of hands and a sapphire crystal without the cyclops. The cyclops I could tolerate for a bit, but it was the hands that more or less sent me over the top. I was not happy with the minute hand, particularly at the base where the red to black transition just clashed with the seconds and hour hands. But hey, that's just me....we'll see if my revised vision paid off.


----------



## kompromike (Apr 23, 2017)

RussMurray said:


> I may have hinted at this before but my SRPC41K is presently at a spa getting a couple of refinements which involve a change of hands and a sapphire crystal without the cyclops. The cyclops I could tolerate for a bit, but it was the hands that more or less sent me over the top. I was not happy with the minute hand, particularly at the base where the red to black transition just clashed with the seconds and hour hands. But hey, that's just me....we'll see if my revised vision paid off.
> 
> View attachment 13890423


Thanks, man. I can never unsee that on mine now!


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this combo.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Was able to try one in store today and man, I love them even more!

Always wanted the bigger brother but my wrist are a little bit too small. If the store would have had the black or PADI I would’ve left with one. 

Ended up buying a skx173 instead. I was surprised to see one in a store


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

@Palo, what store was this!?!?


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

I do really love the angus jubilee really comfy and looks so match with the case









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cktyu (Jan 17, 2019)

42.5mm vs 44mm, are the differences noticable? Also the price difference depending on your country


----------



## Metrik (Feb 25, 2013)

cktyu said:


> 42.5mm vs 44mm, are the differences noticable?


The difference in the lug-to-lug distance - 42.5mm vs. 47.7mm - is very noticeable.


----------



## Metrik (Feb 25, 2013)

cktyu said:


> 42.5mm vs 44mm, are the differences noticable?


The difference in the lug-to-lug distance - 42.5mm vs. 47.7mm - is very noticeable.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

There’s a noticeable difference between the two turtles. The reg turtle is just pushing the limits of what I can wear. The mini is perfect!

@ap614 I went to a local Macy’s department store. 

Really thinking the mini with beads of rice bracelet is my next watch


----------



## hz536n (Sep 27, 2018)

My Seiko Mini Turtle with a Strapcode Engineer bracelet with friends.


----------



## hz536n (Sep 27, 2018)

My Seiko Mini Turtle with a Strapcode Engineer bracelet with friends.

View attachment 13897077


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

RussMurray said:


> I may have hinted at this before but my SRPC41K is presently at a spa getting a couple of refinements which involve a change of hands and a sapphire crystal without the cyclops. The cyclops I could tolerate for a bit, but it was the hands that more or less sent me over the top. I was not happy with the minute hand, particularly at the base where the red to black transition just clashed with the seconds and hour hands. But hey, that's just me....we'll see if my revised vision paid off.
> 
> View attachment 13890423


Just received a couple of photos from Duarte at NEWW and the mod is complete. Should be in the mail soon. Thank you Duarte!


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

cktyu said:


> 42.5mm vs 44mm, are the differences noticable? Also the price difference depending on your country


Absolutely. I've tried the regular Turtle twice and flipped them immediately. To me, it even wore bigger than a Tuna.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

kompromike said:


> Thanks, man. I can never unsee that on mine now!


Sorry 'bout that.  A swap of the hands should remedy that!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I love your mod. It looks fantastic. That said, I see nothing wrong with the original design, and no problem with the red to black transition.


----------



## A.Sev (Feb 13, 2018)

Love mine. It's been my go-to watch since I got it back from it's customization (new hands, bead blast across the board). Now I'm just waiting for someone to make some aftermarket bezel inserts (black/red or solid black ceramic) so I can drop the blue from an otherwise black and red build.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I happened to be at the local mall today and passed one of the local watch stores who happens to stock a lot of Seiko Prospex and Presage automatic models. They had the 4 "regular release" mini-turtles in-stock: SRPC35, SRPC37, SRPC39 and SRPC41. I couldn't believe my eyes when they had the SRPC39 (blue dial) on the factory metal bracelet (from the SRPC35)! I did a double take thinking my eyes had deceived me. Did Seiko release the blue dial on a bracelet recently?

The store owner told me they only had the SRPC35 (black dial on SS bracelet) and SRPC39 (blue dial on black rubber) a few weeks ago, but a customer wanted one of the black dials on the rubber strap not the stainless steel bracelet. So they swapped the bands around and sold him a makeshift SRPC37. Despite having no intentions to buy a watch today I couldn't resist and walked out with the SRPC39 mini-turtle.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Waiting for tomorrow's Baselworld 2019 announcements wearing this. I purchased on a whim, and have been quite pleasantly surprised. I was supportive of Seiko offering a smaller diver, but skeptical of the design. I was also concerned that the specs still read large at 42mm. Turns out the design works - looks great in person, really grows on you - and it really does wear smaller. Loving the red and blue colors with textured dial. Great grab and go watch for work and timing things throughout the day.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Does the marine master clasp fit on this watch as it does on the sumo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Back to rubber strap.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry for double post.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

I just received an Angus jubilee bracelet and think it’s soooo made for this watch. It makes it look like a high end timepiece. Next I would like a flat sapphire crystal (I know most prefer domed but I already have domed watches and I like the flat with this watch).


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

The mini turtle looks too small for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagewatchfiend (Aug 17, 2007)

I love my Turtle, and plan to add more to the watch box soon. The smaller sizing of the mini turtle doesn't bother me, but that 3 o'clock crown does. Nice to see another turtle in the family, but I will be passing on this line.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

RussMurray said:


> Just received a couple of photos from Duarte at NEWW and the mod is complete. Should be in the mail soon. Thank you Duarte!
> 
> View attachment 13897159


The new look is much cleaner and smoother!
The original look with those miss matching hands is too busy.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

New uncle seiko BOR


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

Might have to get one either in black or pepsi padi. I think they're underrated. Maybe because of the cyclops? I really like (at least in the picture) the case shape/size, dial and the brushed hands. Would love it more if the crown in 4 o clock position but I think I can live with it.


----------



## frenchwatchcollector (Aug 21, 2012)

View attachment 6G85pd.jpg


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Palo said:


> New uncle seiko BOR
> 
> View attachment 14090217
> 
> View attachment 14090219


Ooh BoR.. Might have to get bought.. Though have just ordered a Hirsch Pure..


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Palo said:


> New uncle seiko BOR
> 
> View attachment 14090217
> 
> View attachment 14090219


Ooh BoR.. Might have to get bought.. Though have just ordered a Hirsch Pure..


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

I just bought the blue today. Hey, it matches my eyes. Put it on a two piece army green canvas strap. I don't want a fancy strap to steel the thunder from that brilliant blue dial.
Photo comes later. Don't think I can sleep tonight. Tomorrow we go out on the town.
I like everything about it; The 3 o'clock protruding crown, as some have stated, it looks like an after thought. Even the single date cyclops eye. The size, just perfect for my skinny wrist. 
The Seiko dealer had all the full size and the baby turtles. The saleslady brought all little babies out and laid them side by side. I was going to pick the black, so my wife wouldn't know that 
I bought another watch. I had bought the yellow limited edition just two weeks ago. But, the blue was the Seiko I've been searching for. I had been searching the Seiko's on Jomashop but never liked any of the blues.
The saleslady gave me such a good discount that the cashier tried to renege, but, my lovely saleslady stood her ground and insisted that she gave me her word, so I got the big discount.
To tell the truth, I would have bought it anyway. And, AND, no more 7S26 movements for me. The truth is that I wouldn't have bought it if it didn't have the 4R35 movement.
So, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice. Congrats on the new SRPC39. The blue is my favourite as well. It’s just a great shade of blue that looks dark in low lights and has a nice medium blue pop in bright lighting without being overbearing. And the min-turtle wears like a dream. I like the 3 o’clock crown as it’s different than other Seiko Divers and the round cyclops disappears (even though I’m not a cyclops fan).


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

billiybop said:


> I just bought the blue today. Hey, it matches my eyes. Put it on a two piece army green canvas strap. I don't want a fancy strap to steel the thunder from that brilliant blue dial.
> Photo comes later. Don't think I can sleep tonight. Tomorrow we go out on the town.
> I like everything about it; The 3 o'clock protruding crown, as some have stated, it looks like an after thought. Even the single date cyclops eye. The size, just perfect for my skinny wrist.
> The Seiko dealer had all the full size and the baby turtles. The saleslady brought all little babies out and laid them side by side. I was going to pick the black, so my wife wouldn't know that
> ...


Congrats! Can I ask what size wrist you have? I've been eyeing the mini turtle, too, but am not able to try it out in person. I'm 6.25". Would be great to hear your thoughts on how it might wear for a wrist my size.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Congrats! Can I ask what size wrist you have? I've been eyeing the mini turtle, too, but am not able to try it out in person. I'm 6.25". Would be great to hear your thoughts on how it might wear for a wrist my size.


I have 6.5" wrist. I think you'd be fine. It has a super short 43mm lug to lug distance which makes it very wearable on small wrists. The 42.3mm diameter puts people off, but it wears much smaller. I'd say it's in between an SKX007 and SKX013 size wise, but has even shorter lug to lug height than the 38mm 013.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

mi6_ said:


> Nice. Congrats on the new SRPC39. The blue is my favourite as well. It's just a great shade of blue that looks dark in low lights and has a nice medium blue pop in bright lighting without being overbearing. And the min-turtle wears like a dream. I like the 3 o'clock crown as it's different than other Seiko Divers and the round cyclops disappears (even though I'm not a cyclops fan).


I think the 3 o'clock crown and the drilled through lugs gives it a kind of a classic look. The cyclops is round and not excessive. I'm already used to it and plan to keep it.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> Congrats! Can I ask what size wrist you have? I've been eyeing the mini turtle, too, but am not able to try it out in person. I'm 6.25". Would be great to hear your thoughts on how it might wear for a wrist my size.


Hello, My wrist size is the exact same as yours. 5 or 10 years ago I never would have worn a watch this size. I used to go for 33 or 34 mm. This SRPC41K1 mini Padi or mini Turtle is 39 mm across the bezel and a bit over 42 across the case, and 43 mm lug tip to lug tip.
These days this is a normal size fit, fashion wise. And, a dive watch is supposed to be big. I find that on a Nato strap it seems to wear more comfortable and doesn't look quite so big and bulky as on a 2 piece strap.


----------



## rtown67 (Jun 22, 2016)

I have to agree with the small wrist friendly sizing. My new min-turtle just came in and it wears great, even smaller then my Bernhardt Anchor.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

My 39K1 arrived today already feels like a new go to. I’m ready for someone to make some bezels to fit. I think a coin edge would look killer on this little stubby case. 
The new straps are pretty supple nothing like the past. It’s a keeper for sure. May have to get a black one as well, but would really like to see a orange version released.


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Love mine, swapped the bracelet for a bonetto centurini 285









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## hyjadenlee (Jun 15, 2017)

I can't decide whether I should get a black dial or PADI version! 
Both look equally great.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

hyjadenlee said:


> I can't decide whether I should get a black dial or PADI version!
> Both look equally great.


Get both. You get 4 different looks, by swapping over the bracelets and rubber strap.;-)


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

On a toxic shiznit strap


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Angus jubilee









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I got mine today and unfortunately I think it's going to be a catch and release for me.
> 
> I really like everything about it except the lug to lug length is just too small for my liking. Never thought I could say that about at 42mm diameter watch, but I think the length vs the other watches I own will be too drastic to get used to. I'm glad I tried it out though. Really nice watch otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well I decided to give one of these a shot again. This time in blue. Found one (SRPC39J1) on Amazon Prime for a great price, so I am going to check it out and see if maybe I decided against this one too quickly. I've been looking for a fun, ~$300 or less blue diver that's not a beast on the wrist. Seiko Turtles and Samurais etc are just too damn big and heavy. I am hoping this mini-turtle will stick this time. Figured with Amazon Prime it was worth the look with basically no risk.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I received my blue SRPC39J1 Saturday and actually love it, unfortunately it is being returned (hopefully exchanged) because this morning I noticed a small scratch or lint imperfection under on the dial at the 7 minute marker. It's a shame because in the time I had it the time keeping was fantastic. 

I love the blue and the size, and feel like it appeared bigger on the wrist than the previous Pepsi I had because the blue is all the same, whereas the Pepsi has the black dial and pepsi bezel. I will definitely be finding another of these, but hopefully it'll just be swapped out for a new one for me.


----------



## franek k (Dec 16, 2017)

HEY,

is mini turtle being discontinued? Japanese site doesnt have them anymore?


----------



## gviddy (May 4, 2018)

I had big hopes for this line, but something about the proportions just doesnt sit right with me...If only it were truly a smaller version of the actual Turtle!

GV


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

L84AD8 said:


> No official release yet, but SC has mentioned on their IG that something's in the works..
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BemE_ZWnkMD/
> so hopefully soon.. :roll:


Finally got some strapcode bracelet for my PADI mini turtle..







Quite happy with the combo, fit and finish is quite good, comfortable on the wrist, really lifts the quality of the mini turtle and made it feel more substantial.. :-!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

gviddy said:


> I had big hopes for this line, but something about the proportions just doesnt sit right with me...If only it were truly a smaller version of the actual Turtle!
> 
> GV


~~~they're cute, I'll hand them that but the crown @ 3 o'clock kinda kills it for me...

I spose we could get one, wear it awhile then flip it

all the other kids are doing it=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

I’ll get one as soon as I can find one at/below $300 (new). I’ll pay more than what I paid for my SRP Turtle, but not $100+ more.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

wpbmike said:


> I'll get one as soon as I can find one at/below $300 (new). I'll pay more than what I paid for my SRP Turtle, but not $100+ more.


The mini turtle is such an awesome watch. It's very underrated in my opinion and I'm surprised how poorly it's doing with Seiko fans. I personally think it's one of the best divers they make right now. I think the inflated price isn't helping. For some reason it sells for much more than the comparable turtle and samurai models. If the price dropped maybe there would be more buyers?


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I completely agree. I don't know why it is significantly more expensive than the Samurai or Turtle. I guess it just is, but it doesn't make sense to me. I'd like to get one, but I am considering another Turtle or Samurai (both of which I love) instead, due to the price difference.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

wpbmike said:


> I'll get one as soon as I can find one at/below $300 (new). I'll pay more than what I paid for my SRP Turtle, but not $100+ more.


This was $310 from sky watches. Arrived today. (although, now out of stock) 
https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-mini-turtle-prospex-watch-srpc39-srpc39k1.htm

Posted in Singapore Monday, arrived UK Thursday. Cookies to them.

Back to the watch.

Having small wrists, the case bugged me for a while at 42mm. But, the short lugs, case shape and 38mm bezel mean this does fit nicely. I think it's defenatly a good replacement for the skx013 (don't know what to me so long to come round tbh, should have bought this ages ago)
The strap is defenatly a step up from the 013, although it does seem to be attracting white fluff... 
Not a biggy, but at least this is a good option to leave as standard.

The buckle and keeper are good attention to detail both branded Seiko. As are the drilled lugs. 
Defenatly pleased with the purchase.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Waiting for my blue (SRPC39) mini turtle to arrive. Has anyone with the blue dial put it on the angus jubilee? Pics??


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

I really love mine and think Seiko did a fantastic job.


----------



## mtor91 (Aug 28, 2019)

delete


----------



## mtor91 (Aug 28, 2019)

https://ibb.co/t23nM1B

Not sure how to upload off the phone but mine is my first and only watch. Absolutely love it


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

I just got my mini turtle in the mail and I'm loving it. Perfect size for my small wrist. Question to y'all about the date change. So I know it's normal for the date to start changing slowly around 10, 10:30. However, it fully clicks to the next date around the 11:35 pm mark. Therefore, if I'm looking at my watch at 11:45 pm, it'll show the date for tomorrow instead of the current. Is this normal?

Urban Gentry's mini turtle fully clicks into the next date around 11:45 pm so I'm guessing it's normal?


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

please delete. not sure why the pic above rotated itself?


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

fpark83 said:


> Question to y'all about the date change. So I know it's normal for the date to start changing slowly around 10, 10:30. However, it fully clicks to the next date around the 11:35 pm mark. Therefore, if I'm looking at my watch at 11:45 pm, it'll show the date for tomorrow instead of the current. Is this normal?
> 
> Urban Gentry's mini turtle fully clicks into the next date around 11:45 pm so I'm guessing it's normal?


Yeah it's fairly normal that they are a bit early. 
My Sarb017 is 11:49.

Havn't actually looked at my mini turtle yet. But, i would be expecting it to finish 5 - 15 mins early.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

fpark83 said:


> Question to y'all about the date change. So I know it's normal for the date to start changing slowly around 10, 10:30. However, it fully clicks to the next date around the 11:35 pm mark. Therefore, if I'm looking at my watch at 11:45 pm, it'll show the date for tomorrow instead of the current. Is this normal?
> 
> Urban Gentry's mini turtle fully clicks into the next date around 11:45 pm so I'm guessing it's normal?


Yeah it's fairly normal that they are a bit early. 
My Sarb017 is 11:49.

Havn't actually looked at my mini turtle yet. But, i would be expecting it to finish 5 - 15 mins early.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SRPD19K1


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi all, I'm having a tough time deciding between the oyster and angus jubilee. What do you guys think will look best with my blue mini-turtle??


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi all, I'm having a tough time deciding between the oyster and angus jubilee. What do you guys think will look best with my blue mini-turtle??

View attachment 14557643


View attachment 14557649


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

I like the look of the Angus. That is what I put on mine and it is very comfortable.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I think the angus looks great on the mini-turtle. But really can’t go wrong either way.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Rgstar28 said:


> I like the look of the Angus. That is what I put on mine and it is very comfortable.


Pictures please?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

After looking at all the photos here, finally got my own. Looking good on my 6.5" wrist:-!

Have a great Thursday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Congrats, it looks great. I regrettably passed on a good deal on one of these a while ago, then kind of forgot about them. I think it's time to start looking again.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I really wish I had not sold my blue version of these. It's the perfect little bang around watch for a nylon strap IMO. And it was regulated to keep great time too.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Why is the site changing the orientation of my picture??


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

L84AD8 said:


> Finally got some strapcode bracelet for my PADI mini turtle..
> View attachment 14516899
> 
> Quite happy with the combo, fit and finish is quite good, comfortable on the wrist, really lifts the quality of the mini turtle and made it feel more substantial.. :-!


wrist shot? thinking about getting this combo to compliment my skx013.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I found a great deal on another one of these on the 'bay and it arrived this weekend. Supposedly "used" but I can't tell. Glad to have it back.


----------



## franek k (Dec 16, 2017)

Do You guys think SEIKO would ever release mini turtle in GOLD?


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

franek k said:


> Do You guys think SEIKO would ever release mini turtle in GOLD?


That would be interesting. Initially, when Seiko released their gold cased SRP7xx series I wasn't overly impressed but after seeing some WRUW posts, I see there's some potential in that if left unpolished or viewed in certain light, it almost comes across as brass. I figure the same could hold true for the SRPC series. Not sure I'd want the bracelet in gold though. Too much of a good thing I reckon. In the meantime, here's another shot of my slightly modified SRPC41 ......


----------



## middlepath (Jan 7, 2018)

RussMurray said:


> That would be interesting. Initially, when Seiko released their gold cased SRP7xx series I wasn't overly impressed but after seeing some WRUW posts, I see there's some potential in that if left unpolished or viewed in certain light, it almost comes across as brass. I figure the same could hold true for the SRPC series. Not sure I'd want the bracelet in gold though. Too much of a good thing I reckon. In the meantime, here's another shot of my slightly modified SRPC41 ......
> 
> View attachment 14615785


I really like the look of your SRPC41 sans cyclops. Looks so much cleaner. I've grown used to the cyclops on my SRPC41 but I definitely don't love it. Did you do the mod yourself?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

fpark83 said:


> Why is the site changing the orientation of my picture??


Maybe the picture viewing program you use is fixing it for you, without telling you? Then you upload the raw pic, and voila? I rotated it for you here:






Pic "borrowed" from, ah, never mind
Sweet watch, btw, imho, the REAL replacement for the SKX series.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

middlepath said:


> I really like the look of your SRPC41 sans cyclops. Looks so much cleaner. I've grown used to the cyclops on my SRPC41 but I definitely don't love it. Did you do the mod yourself?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand removing the cyclops is pretty easy even for me but the bottom line is no, I acquired the domed sapphire crystal, replacement hands and shipped them off to Duarte at NEWW who did the mod. I change straps and bracelets though


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

The cyclops grew on me and now I appreciate it lol


----------



## middlepath (Jan 7, 2018)

RussMurray said:


> I understand removing the cyclops is pretty easy even for me but the bottom line is no, I acquired the domed sapphire crystal, replacement hands and shipped them off to Duarte at NEWW who did the mod. I change straps and bracelets though


I did a bit of research on removing the cyclops and it doesn't sound difficult. But one needs to heat the cyclops up enough to get it off the crystal but too hot can possibly damage the crystal. Another option is taking your route and replace the crystal altogether with sapphire. I'll need to think about this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

Man these are really growing on me after seeing some of these padi's 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Would a mini turtle owner be able to provide a few measurements for me?
- outside diameter of bezel
- bezel insert; outer diameter and inner diameter

Thanks!


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

I've got a black one and an uncle seiko waffle strap on the way. This thread put me over the top. Pics coming soon.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

There's a fair amount of mini turtle action in recent days it seems! My two have come out from hibernation in recent weeks and seen a bit of wrist time - great little watches!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I didn't watch the video, but I have the Orient in the pic. It's very nice. I must have a Mini Turtle soon though. I just haven't been able to mentally reconcile the price.


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

My new Mini Turtle next to my Sumo. Amazing how Seiko can make the Sumo look/wear small.


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

I thought I wouldn't like the cyclops, but this one has grown on me and it's actually useful.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

I find the Cyclops as a date magnifier pretty useful. But it bugs me when the minute hand is under it, makes reading the exact (all important 😉) minute that bit more tricky!


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Wearing mine on the Angus jubilee the past week. A very classy looking combination. I really like this watch.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Rgstar28 said:


> Wearing mine on the Angus jubilee the past week. A very classy looking combination. I really like this watch.


Rules state: you can't write about how classy your watch looks without photo evidence to prove! 😉


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

konners said:


> I find the Cyclops as a date magnifier pretty useful. But it bugs me when the minute hand is under it, makes reading the exact (all important &#55357;&#56841 minute that bit more tricky!


Yes I'm not a fan of cyclops in general. I already had a 3rd generation monster with one, and while I don't like it I can live with it. The cyclops on the mini turtle actually magnifies fairly well and doesn't look too bad either. I think it's because it's round. It seems to blend in well on the crystal making it not as much of an eye sore as a cyclops normally would be. That said I'd still rather have no cyclops if that was an option.


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

Agreed. The round design makes it blend in better and makes the cyclops almost "cute". Hahaha.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

konners said:


> Rules state: you can't write about how classy your watch looks without photo evidence to prove! &#55357;&#56841;


I am lazy but will take a pic and post soon.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

konners said:


> Rules state: you can't write about how classy your watch looks without photo evidence to prove! 😉


I am lazy but will take a pic and post soon.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Here is my padi mini turtle mod.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

juice009 said:


> Here is my padi mini turtle mod.


Wow, that's great to see. I would've gone with MM hands though!


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

juice009 said:


> Here is my padi mini turtle mod.


Wow, that's great to see. I would've gone with MM hands though!


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

fpark83 said:


> Wow, that's great to see. I would've gone with MM hands though!


Not into MM hands. I like the rocket hands set of Seiko Monster & Samurai and Sumo hands.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

fpark83 said:


> Wow, that's great to see. I would've gone with MM hands though!


I'm thinking of putting back the original hands. I like sumo hands set but they seem big for the this watch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

juice009 said:


> I'm thinking of putting back the original hands. I like sumo hands set but they seem big for the this watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I agree. Are you doing these mods yourself?


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

fpark83 said:


> Yeah, I agree. Are you doing these mods yourself?


No. I had it done by a watchmaker. But now the hands swap Im thinking of doing it myself.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Thought a photo might be appropriate.


----------



## EEDEECEE (Feb 21, 2020)

Absolutely love my Srpc35j1. The dd crystal seems to clean it up a bit. Fits excellent on my 7.25 wrist in my opinion.


----------



## Bronco119 (Feb 21, 2020)

Love the size and fit of the original, not sure the mini would fit me as well. They are a great addition for smaller wrists though I'm sure.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally found a good deal on a new one


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Did you receive it already, or just ordered and waiting? I'm asking because of the date in your picture.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cabfrank said:


> Did you receive it already, or just ordered and waiting? I'm asking because of the date in your picture.


Got it back around 3/12. Since changed the strap to a blue Perlon textile


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Very cool. How do you like it?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cabfrank said:


> Very cool. How do you like it?


It is neat! Usually I like to check out the turtles, but not buy them, but decided this version was a looker and started looking for a deal on one, which finally occurred.

The only other turtle-like watch I have is the reissue 666 devil diver Snorkel:


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

That is obviously quite the piece as well. Enjoy them both.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

It's funny, I didn't love the Mini Turtle when I first saw it and was getting into Seiko. But the more I saw photos like all of the ones above and the more "comfortable" I got with my SKX and 5KX, the more I was starting the crave the Mini Turtle. Funny how that works. It probably helped that I tried a regular Turtle on at Macy's a few months ago and realized it was too darned large for me to pull off -- even though I really wanted to like it.

I just pulled the trigger on a Mini Turtle online, and anxiously waiting for it to arrive in the next week or so. Will have to post here when it shows up.

While I have grown to like the Mini Turtle (from photos at least), this is my vision of what the ideal Mini Turtle is -- just a little closer to the Turtle but still with the lines of that beautiful new case. The red AR is polarizing but that is just for my personal dream watch  Photoshopped this over a nice photo by Bruno Candeias (found on Google).


----------



## kuratovsky (Sep 21, 2018)

My blue one I purchased back in 2018:









Some details I still especially like about it:


The subtle, metallic blue dial color.
The brushed hour and minute hands and the matte black counterbalance on the second hand.
The modern look that the colors and finishes of the dial ooze - in this regard, I proudly enjoy the somewhat controversial, X-stylized P.S printing.
The beveled edge on the crystal.
The contrast the brushed sides of the bezel create against its polished top and notches.
The fact that the raised indices are not applied to, but pressed out of the dial's metal.
The finely detailed font of the Seiko logo with all of its curves only barely visible to the naked eye.
The shape and finishing of the pronounced lugs, forming the impression that they are separately attached to the main cylinder of the case.
A closing picture from some weeks ago:


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Robbie_roy said:


> It's funny, I didn't love the Mini Turtle when I first saw it and was getting into Seiko. But the more I saw photos like all of the ones above and the more "comfortable" I got with my SKX and 5KX, the more I was starting the crave the Mini Turtle. Funny how that works. It probably helped that I tried a regular Turtle on at Macy's a few months ago and realized it was too darned large for me to pull off -- even though I really wanted to like it.
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on a Mini Turtle online, and anxiously waiting for it to arrive in the next week or so. Will have to post here when it shows up.
> 
> ...


That particular red/orange minute hand is preferable to the stock one found on the PADI version, in my opinion. The stock version is not red/orange all the way down to the pinion hole which again in my opinion, made it a tad messy where the hands meet. My apologies to those who have seen my comment on this before but your post intrigued me. I ended up swapping out the crystal and substituting aftermarket hands. Have since gone back to Seiko OEM hands and it works for me. However, if I had to do it all over again, I'd option for the black or blue version and just rock it as is


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

You have a great eye for detail, kuratovsky. I doubt I would have noticed all of that, but when I finally get one of these, I will have things to look for.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

RussMurray said:


> That particular red/orange minute hand is preferable to the stock one found on the PADI version, in my opinion. The stock version is not red/orange all the way down to the pinion hole which again in my opinion, made it a tad messy where the hands meet. My apologies to those who have seen my comment on this before but your post intrigued me. I ended up swapping out the crystal and substituting aftermarket hands. Have since gone back to Seiko OEM hands and it works for me. However, if I had to do it all over again, I'd option for the black or blue version and just rock it as is


I did not notice the difference in the hands actually, but I can see the difference and how that would be off-putting if you were hoping for something with the full color along the lines of that "Ninja" Turtle. Your subtle mod turned out nicely though -- still works great with the stock hands! I'm really hoping the mod options for this watch expand over the next few years. Speaking of hands, I'm surprised that the second hand on the stock Mini Turtle is polished metal on the "front end" ... the flat white like you have on the PADI makes more sense for this watch.

Great rundown of the details too Kuratovsky, and glad that you still like a lot of those things .

My scattered thoughts:


Some of the things I didn't like in photos don't nearly bother me as much in person. The hour markers, cyclops, and 3-o'clock crown were not my favorite details, and many had some similar complaints, but none of those bother me when I wear the watch.
 The case and lugs are beautiful. Probably the main thing that drove me to this when I already have two divers. The almost blade-like look of the lugs is like a perfect blend of a Doxa or Turtle case with Speedy or Sumo lugs. It looks like a beautiful car detail or airplane wing, all nicely contained in a watch. Can't get enough of it from nearly any angle. 
 I was a little disappointed in the single-piece-link oyster bracelet that came with the SKU I got. As anyone can guess, you don't get the crisp lines in the center link that you would if it was a 3-piece link. It is still comfortable enough, but I'm really hoping Strapcode makes a Super Engineer with a curved end-link to match the Mini Turtle case. An olive green Zulu is in the mail, and I'm hoping that combo goes well with the black dial / steel case.
 I would have preferred the bezel to be satin brushed to match the tops of the lugs. Not a deal breaker though, and the way the bezel is inset into the wider shoulders of the case is very nice. The tapered bottlecap style also seems crisper than the double-row Turtle or SKX bezel too.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

My scattered thoughts:


Some of the things I didn't like in photos don't nearly bother me as much in person. The hour markers, cyclops, and 3-o'clock crown were not my favorite details, and many had some similar complaints, but none of those bother me when I wear the watch.
 The case and lugs are beautiful. Probably the main thing that drove me to this when I already have two divers. The almost blade-like look of the lugs is like a perfect blend of a Doxa or Turtle case with Speedy or Sumo lugs. It looks like a beautiful car detail or airplane wing, all nicely contained in a watch. Can't get enough of it from nearly any angle. 
 I was a little disappointed in the single-piece-link oyster bracelet that came with the SKU I got. As anyone can guess, you don't get the crisp lines in the center link that you would if it was a 3-piece link. It is still comfortable enough, but I'm really hoping Strapcode makes a Super Engineer with a curved end-link to match the Mini Turtle case. An olive green Zulu is in the mail, and I'm hoping that combo goes well with the black dial / steel case.
 I would have preferred the bezel to be satin brushed to match the tops of the lugs. Not a deal breaker though, and the way the bezel is inset into the wider shoulders of the case is very nice. The tapered bottlecap style also seems crisper than the double-row Turtle or SKX bezel too.

I'm with you on the case shape and particularly the lugs which is why I prefer the watch on a strap. Don't want to cover them up!


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

billiybop said:


> I ALMOST got all psyched about the SRPC35K1 and the SRPC37K1. That is, until I read the reviews that both are NOT 35 and 37 mm, respectively.
> But. are 42 to 44 mm. A 37 mm MINI turtle I would most defiantly buy. I just don't understand why they call it a Mini turtle.
> So, I pass!


I have had my Limited Edition Mini, 'Old Yeller'', for one year now. The most accurate Seiko I ever had.


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Well I just picked up the mini padi! Think it wears really nice, like the 3 o clock unguarded crown and the dial is really sweet Imo. Here's a few pics!


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Yellow Zimbe on Uncle Seiko BoR bracelet


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Amazing 👍


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Im a big fan of this watch. Yes, it has the typical seiko bezel misalignment and poor regulation issues, but it is such a nicely crafted piece of steel. It really is a fun watch to wear with its Pepsi bezel and wave dial and I plan for it accompany me in many adventures up in the mountains and down in the ocean. I got it brand new for an absolute bargain as well. One of the best £200 I've ever spent.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Love the mini-turtle. I'm kind of falling out of love with the angus jubilee bracelet though...


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

omgitsspooky said:


> Love the mini-turtle. I'm kind of falling out of love with the angus jubilee bracelet though...


Why do you think you aren't as fond of that bracelet anymore?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

I think the mini turtle is great and doesn’t get the full recognition it deserves. I think the Angus jubilee really compliments the watch well.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Rgstar28 said:


> I think the mini turtle is great and doesn't get the full recognition it deserves. I think the Angus jubilee really compliments the watch well.


Yeah, it doesn't seem to have caught on and not a lot of retailers sell them.

What is interesting is the new Willard reissue diver SPB151 is coming in at 42mm, which is similar to the Mini Turtle. I wonder how they'll compare.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

kplam said:


> Why do you think you aren't as fond of that bracelet anymore?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Maybe my taste is changing but the mini-turtle seems too sporty to be on a jubilee.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

kplam said:


> Yeah, it doesn't seem to have caught on and not a lot of retailers sell them.
> 
> What is interesting is the new Willard reissue diver SPB151 is coming in at 42mm, which is similar to the Mini Turtle. I wonder how they'll compare.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Yes, I was pretty happy when I heard they were coming out in a 42mm. I'm looking forward to the reviews on them.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello Seiko Mini Turtle Owners, 

I have emailed and messaged a couple of aftermarket bezel insert sellers regarding aftermarket Lumed Sapphire/Ceramic Bezel insert for Seiko Mini Turtle and the response I have got from them is that they would but there is no demand for it. 

So I want to see if there is any demand for it. "Hit the LIKE button" Only if you would purchase aftermarket dial for Seiko Mini Turtle. If I get a good amount of likes by the end of this month(June 2020) then I will show this message to the aftermarket bezel insert sellers. Thanks for participating.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

juice009 said:


> Hello Seiko Mini Turtle Owners,
> 
> I have emailed and messaged a couple of aftermarket bezel insert sellers regarding aftermarket Lumed Sapphire/Ceramic Bezel insert for Seiko Mini Turtle and the response I have got from them is that they would but there is no demand for it.
> 
> So I want to see if there is any demand for it. "Hit the LIKE button" Only if you would purchase aftermarket dial for Seiko Mini Turtle. If I get a good amount of likes by the end of this month(June 2020) then I will show this message to the aftermarket bezel insert sellers. Thanks for participating.


No demand? Interesting. When I messaged LCBI, they said they made the prototypes but won't go into production until all of their other projects are completed. Possibly March or April this year. Obviously covid has set them back. Was LCBI one of the companies you messaged?


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

omgitsspooky said:


> No demand? Interesting. When I messaged LCBI, they said they made the prototypes but won't go into production until all of their other projects are completed. Possibly March or April this year. Obviously covid has set them back. Was LCBI one of the companies you messaged?


Well, I asked LCBI in Dec 2018. If they had any plans to make ceramic bezel insert for the mini turtle. They responded and I quote "Yes, as soon as we complete our other models." In April 2019 I inquired again and I was told "A couple of months out." Next, it was December production date then it was back to square one once they complete other pending projects. Ever since then it has been on a prototype. IMHO I don't see it happening from them from my communication with them. Don't get me wrong they have great customer service.


----------



## thedudez (Mar 10, 2019)

juice009 said:


> Well, I asked LCBI in Dec 2018. If they had any plans to make ceramic bezel insert for the mini turtle. They responded and I quote "Yes, as soon as we complete our other models." In April 2019 I inquired again and I was told "A couple of months out." Next, it was December production date then it was back to square one once they complete other pending projects. Ever since then it has been on a prototype. IMHO I don't see it happening from them from my communication with them. Don't get me wrong they have great customer service.


I got more or less the same feedback from Namokimods. It's in their "pipeline"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

thedudez said:


> I got more or less the same feedback from Namokimods. It's in their "pipeline"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Pipeline" seems to be the generic response. If there is no ceramic/sapphire bezel insert by the end of this year. I ain't hearing COVID excuse. I'm dumping my mini turtle and moving upmarket to the beautiful swiss alps! I see no point in getting Seiko watches if there isn't going to be aftermarket parts for modding. If I want steel bezel insert on my watch I'll get Oris 65 or preferably Tudor BB58 for the long run.


----------



## Coloneltom (May 22, 2018)

Yes, yes and yes!


----------



## Coloneltom (May 22, 2018)

Yes, yes and yes!


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone have a pic of the Uncle Seiko GL831 on the mini turtle? Been contemplating this strap for a while.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I took the factory Seiko bracelet off my SRPC39 (the dealer I bought it from had kindly swapped the bracelet from an SRPC35 and sold me the watch that way) and I recently ordered the blue Seiko rubber strap from a PADI mini turtle (SRPC41). The blue strap looks much better than the black one on the blue mini turtle. I wish Seiko had offered it this way direct from the factory. These new straps are so much better than the old Z20/Z22 straps. Only complaint is they pick up lots of lint. I think it's more comfortable on the rubber strap than the bracelet, and I'm a died in the wood bracelet guy. Looks great on the rubber too. I never thought the end links of the bracelet blended well with the curves of the case for some reason.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm glad I bought a mini-turtle before prices went up.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I wish had also. 
I agree, the blue strap is much better.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Love that yellow zimbe, and the photoshopped version with the 4 o’clock crown. These watches don’t seem to have high production. My usual vendors aren’t stocking them, and the handful of foreign sites are out of stock. I’m surprised they don’t seem to be more popular? I wonder if it’s because they were quickly nicknamed “mini turtles” when they really aren’t, causing people to have all sorts of preconceptions etc. I like em, but I’d like to pay less for one that I did for my Great White turtle.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

As I'm sure many can attest, a change of bracelet or strap can make a world of difference breathing new life into a watch. When it comes to the SRPC41, I've always had it on a strap because the case/lug design should remain visible as opposed to be partially covered up with the end-links of a bracelet. For the longest time, mine remained on the OEM silicon wave strap which is super comfy but as typical of silicon straps, it's a real lint magnet. Recently I got a few Elite silicon straps from Barton and they're much thinner and even more comfortable. Lint doesn't seem too problematic either. Anyway, enough babble and here's a couple of quick pics. Thanks for looking and have a good one!


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

josayeee said:


> Anyone have a pic of the Uncle Seiko GL831 on the mini turtle? Been contemplating this strap for a while.


That is a really excellent strap. One of the best Uncle Seiko has. Much better in some aspects than the extremely long Bonetto Cinturini 284. I'm a 7.25" and yet the 284 is almost too long.

I'll share a photo of the GL831 on my new mini turtle when it comes!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

josayeee said:


> Anyone have a pic of the Uncle Seiko GL831 on the mini turtle? Been contemplating this strap for a while.


Yes, yes I do.









I'll pop the strap back on to the watch from the 6458 it's currently on and snap a few more for you. Black or blue turtle?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Quincas said:


> josayeee said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have a pic of the Uncle Seiko GL831 on the mini turtle? Been contemplating this strap for a while.
> ...


I second this on both counts.. The composition of the GL is just what I like - it's soft and comfortable, also has the sweet scent to hide the unpleasant rubber smell. The spacing and quantity of the holes allows for the best fit of the GL vs. the BC and the Seiko DAL. I've got a tropic and waffle from US, and had all on the mini turtle, and the GL trumps the lot. Some rave about the new Seiko silicon, but personally lint and dirt harbouring straps p**s me off!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

SRPC37 with Uncle Seiko GL831:

































And to prove my loyalty to the US GL cause, see the SKX with another GL 









:-!


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

konners said:


> SRPC37 with Uncle Seiko GL831:
> 
> View attachment 15236581
> 
> ...


Love them! Thanks for the pics.

And right about the scent! It's not over-powering, unlike that on the BC284.

The BC284 is a little softer and arguably slightly nice to wear. But it is a little too long for smaller wrists.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

It's been a while since I had the BC. Can't say I remember it being too strong a scent. But I'm one of those that falls in the "like the smell camp"!


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm still loving the Mini Turtle, but tried on the bracelet it came with after 2 months with the watch on both a ZULU and Nick Mankey Hook Strap.

It's tough ... part of me really likes that Seiko gave this solid links and endlinks, but it is still disappointing as a whole.

One user on another thread mentioned how it tries to pass as an oyster-style bracelet and (instead of a discrete inner and outer link set, it has 1 link that is stamped or formed to look like 3 separate links). Up to you to judge, but I cannot stand the soft, doughy edge that you get where the inner and outer links would have a part break (if they were truly different parts).

The diver's extension is not physically uncomfortable, but sticks out when worn and makes the clasp a third longer than it would be otherwise.

I have a Strapcode Super Oyster from an SKX and have nothing but good words to say for it. I was tempted to buy a customized Oyster for the MT, but was really hoping for something new -- a Super Engineer with endlinks for the Mini Turtle. Unfortunately, it looks like this is the one bracelet they don't make for the MT yet. I emailed Strapcode about it and they didn't know when their design team would get to it or if the interest is there, but if you have any interest in it, please email them as well. And if Strapcode is reading this -- please make a curved-endlink Super Engineer specifically for the Mini Turtle ; )

Strapcode does offer a straight endlink 20mm Super Engineer, but I figured that ~$75 was a little steep to spend on something I was unsure of -- it's so hard to tell if straight endlinks will look decent on this watch. As a sort of cheapie test, I ordered a $22 straight-endlink Engineer bracelet off Amazon to try out. Something about the cushion case makes me feel like a straight-endlink might actually be alright here compared to more traditional cases. Will post a picture when it arrives.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I prefer the Turtle’s bracelet to the mini going on pics alone for the mini. I too dislike the diver’s extension on my turtle’s bracelet. It adds a second pressure point and to get the watch and clasp to sit where I want, I have to take more links out of the front than the back (as looking at the watch in your wrist). Otherwise the hinge point for the clasp is too close to the edge of my wrist where the bracelet turns up to go around my wrist, making a sore dent. I’d rather no diver extension and the ability to center the inside portion of the clasp better.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Yeah it is a tough one about the diver’s extension. I see the functional point for divers, but I can’t help but think that most people using these in that situation would prefer a diver’s rubber strap instead. An iffy-fitting diver’s extension would seem to make the watch less comfortable 99% of the time (when you’re not diving) vs. being helpful 1% of the time (when you are diving). But I’m not a diver, so I can’t fully make that call. 

I wasn’t too familiar with the Turtle’s bracelet but I like the Y-shaped link pattern on that vs the MT’s inverted Y link.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

[Double post]


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

I realize that some folks just can't get with this option, but I actually quite like this one on a straight end link bracelet


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

sorry dup


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

sirjohnk said:


> I realize that some folks just can't get with this option, but I actually quite like this one on a straight end link bracelet
> 
> View attachment 15248657


I had to do a doubletake when I saw the day wheel: turtle PADI dial & 4r36 swapped in? Aftermarket chapter ring. Did you trade out the crystal or just pop the cyclops off?


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm also liking the Turtle PADI dial on that one Sirjohnk!

My cheapo 'Sinaike' Amazon engineer bracelet came in, here it is on the MT. Like Sirjohnk said, I actually don't mind the straight endlink on this either. Though I will still probably prefer a custom curved endlink one when Strapcode gets around to it.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

fpark83 said:


> View attachment 14574151


Does anyone know what bracelet this is? Strapcode Angus?



omgitsspooky said:


> Love the mini-turtle. I'm kind of falling out of love with the angus jubilee bracelet though...


Sell it to me?


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Woodpuppy said:


> I had to do a doubletake when I saw the day wheel: turtle PADI dial & 4r36 swapped in? Aftermarket chapter ring. Did you trade out the crystal or just pop the cyclops off?


Yes. Good call - you've pretty much nailed all the mods there! This one had a sapphire crystal swapped in, in addition to the SRPA21 dial, NH35 mvmt and brushed chapter ring. Sorry for the delayed response!


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

househalfman said:


> Does anyone know what bracelet this is? Strapcode Angus?
> 
> Sell it to me?


Yes, it is the strapcode angus jubilee and I sold it already.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

I had requested last year for Shoulderless Spring for Seiko Mini Turtle to a USA eBay seller that sells a lot of types of Spring Bars for watches. Due to Covid 19, it recently arrived at their location and now they have listed it for sale. I had given them the Stock Seiko Mini Turtle Spring Bar tip end measurement of 0.9mm and they made the shoulderless spring bar tip end exactly 0.9mm. I got 5 pairs of them and they fit perfectly on the Seiko Mini Turtle Lug Holes. Seiko OEM spring bars that are available for purchase do not fit the Seiko Mini Turtle Lug Holes as their Lug Holes are smaller that is why I requested the eBay seller. Here is the link below if anyone was looking to upgrade their Seiko Mini Turtle spring bars. 








18mm ~ 22mm SHOULDERLESS Spring Bar Pin 0.9mm Tip for Drilled Pierce Lug Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 18mm ~ 22mm SHOULDERLESS Spring Bar Pin 0.9mm Tip for Drilled Pierce Lug Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

juice009 said:


> I had requested last year for Shoulderless Spring for Seiko Mini Turtle to a USA eBay seller that sells a lot of types of Spring Bars for watches. Due to Covid 19, it recently arrived at their location and now they have listed it for sale. I had given them the Stock Seiko Mini Turtle Spring Bar tip end measurement of 0.9mm and they made the shoulderless spring bar tip end exactly 0.9mm. I got 5 pairs of them and they fit perfectly on the Seiko Mini Turtle Lug Holes. Seiko OEM spring bars that are available for purchase do not fit the Seiko Mini Turtle Lug Holes as their Lug Holes are smaller that is why I requested the eBay seller. Here is the link below if anyone was looking to upgrade their Seiko Mini Turtle spring bars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. So the 1.1mm tips won't fit the mini turtles?


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

omgitsspooky said:


> Interesting. So the 1.1mm tips won't fit the mini turtles?


No. It won't fit. I have that 1.1mm tip end Shoulderless spring bar. And I have tried it with mini turtle and it didn't fit.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Fresh Strapcode Endmill, totally changed the feel of the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm loving mine. I'd like to purchase a Strapcode Jubilee or an Uncle Seiko BOR and then it would be complete.























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Anybody tried the CB fitted rubber for the mini?


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

I tried a few straps but I don't care for it on straps. To be fair, I prefer bracelets and rarely like a strap on any of my watches.























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Mini on the Crafter Blue


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

josayeee said:


> Mini on the Crafter Blue


Nice, but take care of that unscrewed crown


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

josayeee said:


> Mini on the Crafter Blue


How big are your wrists?how much tail does it have?


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

Just got mine! The short lug-to-lug distance makes such a difference-I love that this diver doesn't take up my entire wrist.


----------



## tiktiktok (Apr 1, 2018)

I know this is not the right thread to ask but if any of you decide to sell your strapcode jubilee bracelet, let me know. thank you.


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

The mini turtle has proven to be SO comfortable! It also wears a bit thinner than the specs suggest. 
The angle of the sides means the curve is perfectly in line with the caseback, so it seats beautifully on the wrist.


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

I noticed that the new colorways are already available in Japan but the old ones were not restocked. Is that a sign that the og colorways are now gone?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Doubt the original blue and black versions are gone. PADI is likely discontinued as it was a Special Edition (limited non-numbers run).


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> Doubt the original blue and black versions are gone. PADI is likely discontinued as it was a Special Edition (limited non-numbers run).


Maybe they prefer now to sell the black one with the red text (Skx vibes) as the new black and now that green is more fashion substitute that not so cool shade of blue.


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Please can you share where you are seeing new versions of the mini turtle listed? Thx


FBMJ said:


> I noticed that the new colorways are already available in Japan but the old ones were not restocked. Is that a sign that the og colorways are now gone?


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

sirjohnk said:


> Please can you share where you are seeing new versions of the mini turtle listed? Thx


Search for the references: SBDY085, SBDY083 or SBDY087.

New detail: the new mini turtles don't have the air diver's 200m on the back, as other new models it just says diver's watch 200m.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

FBMJ said:


> Maybe they prefer now to sell the black one with the red text (Skx vibes) as the new black and now that green is more fashion substitute that not so cool shade of blue.


My blue mini-turtle is offended....lol. I love this shade of blue (and my mini-turtle). It's beautiful. Anyhow, glad to see more colour ways come out. This is the best entry Prospex Seiko diver sold right now and is very underrated in my opinion. I dig the new models.


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> My blue mini-turtle is offended....lol. I love this shade of blue (and my mini-turtle). It's beautiful. Anyhow, glad to see more colour ways come out. This is the best entry Prospex Seiko diver sold right now and is very underrated in my opinion. I dig the new models.


Hehe, my black one says hello.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Ditto @FBMJ @mi6_









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks like the new Mini Turtles are starting to roll out. Priced at $489 USD retail.









Prospex Turtle Mini 200M Automatic Black 2nd Gen - Bracelet Ref. SBDY085


For many years, Seiko has provided us with countless incredible tool watches with unbeatable value. Ever since the introduction of the first ever Seiko diver in 1975, Seiko embarked on their unfaltering endeavour to produce capable dive watches with numerous remarkable releases in subsequent...




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Late to the party but just got my new to me PADI mini turtle in the mail today. I washed it up and kept it on the blue Seiko strap all day. The seller also sold me a Strapcode bracelet with the watch, so I put that on tonight. After removing 4 links, this sucker fits great and I'm loving how it looks in my svelte 6.25" wrist. I have never tried a regular turtle (though I do have a Maranez Tao, which is turtle-ish), and now I may not need to. Really digging this watch and it's look on the bracelet.


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

The Uncle Seiko beads of rice bracelet took it to the next level for me. The Mini Turtle is even more comfortable now, and I think it looks way better than the stock bracelet, too.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I think it's only a matter of time before a blue version with slight visual changes comes out. Maybe with orange Divers 200 text and seconds? Later this week or next would be my guess.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

I've got the new green one incoming, the SBDY083. I've always liked the look of the turtle but it's just too big for my tastes, so I'm excited about the mini. Had to go with the green since it's fairly unique and I don't have any green in any of my watches, and it's a turtle, turtles are green (well, the teenage mutant ones are anyways).

Is there any official info out on the three new colorways? Looking around at various Japanese retailers I see 'limited' mentioned on some sites but not others. The black model is said to be limited to 500 pieces pretty much everywhere (I think they're even individually numbered), but the black/red accent and the green model are sometimes mentioned as limited but not always. I couldn't find any of them on an official Seiko website but maybe my Googlefu is weak.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks like Black/Red and the Green w/ yellow both on bracelet are regular release. Black w/black case on rubber is the LE 500.


Contact Support


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Looks like Black/Red and the Green w/ yellow both on bracelet are regular release. Black w/black case on rubber is the LE 500.
> 
> 
> Contact Support


Like I mentioned, reports vary, which is why I'd like to see the official info from Seiko on them, but I can't find them on any Seiko websites. What is their main Japan site anyhow? For Citizen it's citizen.jp but I can't seem to find the japanese Seiko site.....

Green on Ippo is listed as limited :: Seiko Prospex SBDY083 Mechanical Limited Model Men's Watch

This ebay ad (a terrible information source I know) says it's "a special limited edition model only available at some online shops "

The black one w/the red accents is listed as a "shop limited model" as well on Ippo - Seiko Prospex SBDY085 Diver's 200M Mechanical Watch

EDIT - Okay I think I found the Japanese site :: ダイバースキューバ（Diver Scuba） | Prospex（プロスペックス） | ブランド | セイコーウオッチ don't see any of the new mini turtles listed here.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

The green reminds me of the Jade Monster, but wow, this flew under the radar. Glad to see them bringing the mini-turtle back. I feel like they are highly underappreciated.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Not that it means much, but Gnomon makes no reference to the black/green bracelet versions being LE. I would think he would have it they were.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Not that it means much, but Gnomon makes no reference to the black/green bracelet versions being LE. I would think he would have it they were.


Agreed. Seiko would definitely advertise this watch with an LE tag on their website.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

omgitsspooky said:


> Agreed. Seiko would definitely advertise this watch with an LE tag on their website.


I can't even find any of the new ones on their website though. The black one everyone says it's limited to 500 pieces and numbered, but it's not on the Seiko site. I also don't know if it's an IP coating or a DLC coating, I suspect IP.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Seiko did the same green dial/bezel variants of the Turtle and Samurai at the end of 2019 that were Japanese market only. Not sure if the black DLC one is a LE or not. I haven’t seen the revisend black dial with red text and second hand up on any of the International Seiko websites. The global website just lists the original blue, black and PADI models.


----------



## javyn (Dec 3, 2012)

The Baby Turtle has quickly turned into my favorite watch. I love it on my smaller wrist. Does anyone know if there are any Seiko Quartz, Solar Quartz, or even Citizen Promaster divers that are sized similarly? I really like the 42mm lug to lug and I'm just unable to find divers with that lug to lug measurement. Even the smaller divers whose dials are below 40mm have a much larger l2l


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

javyn said:


> The Baby Turtle has quickly turned into my favorite watch. I love it on my smaller wrist. Does anyone know if there are any Seiko Quartz, Solar Quartz, or even Citizen Promaster divers that are sized similarly? I really like the 42mm lug to lug and I'm just unable to find divers with that lug to lug measurement. Even the smaller divers whose dials are below 40mm have a much larger l2l


Maybe the yellow vintage diver from this video:


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Green one came in today! I've got a strapcode jubilee ordered for it, till then I'll throw it on a strap. Perfect alignment on it, so I'm happy with that, and I love the green, it's not too loud at all. Came in a grey box with the tan interior.

Weird - I'm wearing an SKX013 mod today, with a barton silicone strap with some 'skinny fat' spring bars in it. They're actually springbars for a Citizen ISO rated diver, the ends are the same diameter as the Seiko fat bars but the middle section is skinnier. Anyhow...they're too big to fit in the mini turtle case. Does it use slightly smaller than normal 'fat' springbars, or are the tolerances just a bit more sloppy on my aftermarket SKX013 case? They don't look as beefy either in the middle section....I don't have the OEM Seiko bars in front of me at the moment tho, but I'll check them out and compare/contrast when I get home.

EDIT - yeah the mini turtle bars are indeed skinnier. I was able to swap them out in the Barton strap, and they fit, the big 2.5mm fat bars won't fit in the Barton straps. The 2.5mm ends are the same size tho.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

My mini turtle is about all I wear these days. In fact, I plan to sell my vintage Seiko chronograph as I just don't wear it often enough. 

I usually switch to a tropic strap for the weekend and wear an Uncle Seiko BOR during the week. 

The alignment is perfect and accuracy over a 2 week period is crazy. It's roughly +3 spd still. I wish the diameter was smaller, closer to 40mm but because of the short lug to lug it wears better than my other watches, even those that are 40mm. 

I personally feel that the mini turtle is under appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

javyn said:


> The Baby Turtle has quickly turned into my favorite watch. I love it on my smaller wrist. Does anyone know if there are any Seiko Quartz, Solar Quartz, or even Citizen Promaster divers that are sized similarly? I really like the 42mm lug to lug and I'm just unable to find divers with that lug to lug measurement. Even the smaller divers whose dials are below 40mm have a much larger l2l


Here is my favorite short L2L trio that I wear most often these days, all below 46mm L2L.


----------



## javyn (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice, what's the one on the right?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

javyn said:


> Nice, what's the one on the right?


Thanks. Its SBDN013 38mm. Solar powered. Titanium and super light especially when worn on nato.


----------



## javyn (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks! Looks like that one will be a little hard to find lol

edit: Another question for all here....has anyone felt the need to upgrade the movement from 4R to 6R? If you just get the default 4R regulated after you get it anyway, what's the point? I was seeing some YT vids where people are unhappy w/ the 4R saying it's not as tough as the 6R but ...these movements aren't exactly new and it seems to me the 4R is pretty proven as being tough but I dunno.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

javyn said:


> Thanks! Looks like that one will be a little hard to find lol
> 
> edit: Another question for all here....has anyone felt the need to upgrade the movement from 4R to 6R? If you just get the default 4R regulated after you get it anyway, what's the point? I was seeing some YT vids where people are unhappy w/ the 4R saying it's not as tough as the 6R but ...these movements aren't exactly new and it seems to me the 4R is pretty proven as being tough but I dunno.


If you want tough get a G Shock IMO. No mechanical movement comes close.


----------



## javyn (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a G-Shock, it's great. I was just wondering how prevalent the dislike for 4R movements are since I read something about it, but, seems like most people have no problems and it's probably just a few folks nit-picking.

Apparently the only differences really are that the 4R has some plastic parts, whereas the 6R is all metal, and the 6R has tighter tolerances from the factory, which is irrelevant if you regulate it so...nothing to worry about.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

The 4R and 6R series are virtually identical other than the spron mainspring in the 6R giving the longer power reserve as far as I'm aware. Both have plastic parts if I'm not mistaken (as do most Japanese movements). 4R is spec'd at -25\+35 SPD fully wound, dial up, while 6R is -15/+25 SPD fully wound, dial up. So you'd assume it would be more accurate, but I'm not sure that's always the case. I've owned quite a few 4R and 6R movements and it's just luck of the draw as to what you get in terms of accuracy and positional variance. I've had both some accurate and inaccurate 4R and 6R movements. I'm paying for a service on my 3 year old Monster SZSC003 as its -15 dial up, and +45 SPD in other positions. So not too impressed with it's 6R15. I just buy the Seiko I like whether it's 4R or 6R. I really don't care about the power reserve and the accuracy is a crap shoot at best, so who cares? Personally I don't think the 6R is that much better than a 4R that I'd be willing to pay a premium for it given the option.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Just got this one in the mail on Friday from Japan:


----------



## superclap (Nov 1, 2020)

Anyone know if the uncle seiko curved waffle will fit the mini turtle?








Custom Curved Waffle Strap (Seiko SKX013)


Uncle's notes If you thought you were stuck with that gap between your SKX and the strap - think again! This custom version is our well-loved rubber composition that is durable, comfortable and looks incredible on wrist! I made this one a bit shorter than most of my straps since I know a lot of...




www.uncleseiko.com


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

superclap said:


> Anyone know if the uncle seiko curved waffle will fit the mini turtle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it. CrafterBlue has fitted straps though, and they look great, better than some of their others IMO because the main part of the strap is a consistent thickness, whereas the SKX strap tapers the full length of the strap, and the keeper doesn't stay in place. I want the one for myself but I don't think any of the colors would look right with my emerald green model.

Here's a nice review:


----------



## superclap (Nov 1, 2020)

Does anyone else find that the threading on the mini turtle crown is very short? It takes only ~1/4 turn to screw in for me. I took it to a watch repair shop and they said all the threading looks fine but I'm wondering if anyone else noticed this.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

superclap said:


> Does anyone else find that the threading on the mini turtle crown is very short? It takes only ~1/4 turn to screw in for me. I took it to a watch repair shop and they said all the threading looks fine but I'm wondering if anyone else noticed this.


just checked mine, it takes about 2.25 turns.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

superclap said:


> Does anyone else find that the threading on the mini turtle crown is very short? It takes only ~1/4 turn to screw in for me. I took it to a watch repair shop and they said all the threading looks fine but I'm wondering if anyone else noticed this.


Mine takes roughly two turns, maybe more. I just checked.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

I don’t know you, but now I see a new difference in the new JDM Mini Turtle: it now has lume on 3’clock because of the new ISO rules.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

FBMJ said:


> I don't know you, but now I see a new difference in the new JDM Mini Turtle: it now has lume on 3'clock because of the new ISO rules.


Yep, and I think there's a notch in the chapter ring around that 3:00 lume pip. I'll double check mine when I get home tonight, but looking at this pic you can see the 16 minute hash mark on the chapter ring isn't as long as the others.

The cyclops mostly makes the pip invisible honestly.

I fist noticed it at night, I was like "why is something glowing over there?" haha.









Here you can see the marker blown up nice and big in the cyclops.









And here you can see what appears to be a notch in the chapter ring (note the shortened minute marker):


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I wonder why they didn’t just make the date wheel lumed? Would have kept the pattern.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Cause if you’re diving at midnight and the date changes you’re missing a lumed hour marker that is now required by ISO 6425 standard.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I guess it would have to be tritium then.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Still very much enjoying mine. Did not expect to like the green as much as I do.


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Yup, great little thing









Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

New kid in town. I know nothing about it other than what you can see on the Sakura website, where I found it. Doesn't really do anything for me, but, YMMV.









Seiko Prospex Distribution Limited Model SBDY109 | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Seiko Prospex Distribution Limited Model SBDY109. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I kinda like that ice dial mini turtle. I love my SRPC39K1, but I'd probably flip it if they did a King mini turtle with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert. 🤞


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

dgaddis said:


> New kid in town. I know nothing about it other than what you can see on the Sakura website, where I found it. Doesn't really do anything for me, but, YMMV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, I can hear the Vanilla Ice puns in my head already. Good to see Seiko continuing to iterate on this often overlooked model. I might try to pick up one of these and swap the bezel.


----------



## tylerad1 (Feb 1, 2009)

jcartw20 said:


> Oh man, I can hear the Vanilla Ice puns in my head already. Good to see Seiko continuing to iterate on this often overlooked model. I might try to pick up one of these and swap the bezel.
> View attachment 15919639


Yes, looks much better with the contrasting black dial!


----------



## grenert (Dec 9, 2016)

Well, I was feeling pretty negatively about my mini turtle and figured I was going to sell it. But I saw some images of these on mesh and decided to give it a try. I got a thick mesh bracelet and sized it with a Dremel. Not too hard to do.
I really like the look now!


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

I've been wearing mine on an Erika's strap lately.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Well I should have bought the SRPC39 in the first place. I bought the SRPC41 PADI version and then modified it twice because I didn't like the OEM hands, After all was said and done, it still didn't resonate with me and picked up a lovely pre-owned SRPC39 from a great seller here on WUS. I love it.


----------



## 5thLegion (Mar 9, 2010)

Mjni-Turtle on beads of rice is my next Seiko.


----------



## kirby123 (Jul 18, 2021)

jcartw20 said:


> View attachment 15819607


jcartw20, could you post some more pictures of this watch? I'm quite interested in this model but it seems to look a bit too black under some lighting conditions. It seems you have small wrist like me too! Is the default strap too long for 6.3 inch wrist? Thx!


----------



## grenert (Dec 9, 2016)

I found the factory strap stuck out too far on the first hole (wrapped all the way around toward the front of the watch again), so I cut off the end and smoothed it off. I still never took a liking to it, and I ended up going with a shark mesh strap.


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

My favorite rubber strap for the Mini Turtle is the traditional waffle.


----------



## kirby123 (Jul 18, 2021)

grenert said:


> I found the factory strap stuck out too far on the first hole (wrapped all the way around toward the front of the watch again), so I cut off the end and smoothed it off. I still never took a liking to it, and I ended up going with a shark mesh strap.


Ah yeah, I cut an off the shelf seiko rubber strap before too for my sbcm023, but my finishing was terrible. Maybe the regular SS look is better if I were to use something other than black rubber/silicone.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

kirby123 said:


> Ah yeah, I cut an off the shelf seiko rubber strap before too for my sbcm023, but my finishing was terrible. Maybe the regular SS look is better if I were to use something other than black rubber/silicone.


clamp a pair of quarters over the cut end of the strap to use as a guide to finish the edge. Sand smooth, with the quarters still clamped on.


----------



## grenert (Dec 9, 2016)

That was the technique I used as well. I was happy with the way it turned out, but I didn't like the way silicone shows up so much lint and dust. It feels cheap to me as well. On the positive side, it is comfortable to wear. I have a vulcanized rubber strap on another watch, and I like it much more than silicone.


----------



## kirby123 (Jul 18, 2021)

Mine turned out pretty terrible (From before, I haven't tried the method above) How do you get rid of the grey? I just tried sanding it a bit more with a sandpaper I have but no effect. Maybe that's what's causing the grey. From what I remember, I believe I used a kitchen knife to do the cut. I don't have any special power tools.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

On my G Shock strap I used a mini belt sander to profile it around the quarters.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

I have since been advised that these mid-size cushion cased divers will be NOT discontinued which is good news. Now not that it's a big deal, but I choose not to use the "turtle" moniker because these models have a shape of their own. Not only is the unguarded crown at 3 o'clock but the lug design is more evocative of the "Sumo" than anything. This is my second after selecting the PADI version first go round, then selling and finally settling on the SRPC 39. Like many dive watches, it's a bit of a strap monster but I do have a BOR bracelet inbound, so we'll see how that goes. In the meantime.......


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

RussMurray said:


> I read in another thread that these mid-size cushion cased divers will be discontinued which is too bad for those who haven't tried one on. This is my second after selecting the PADI version first go round, then selling and finally settling on the SRPC 39. Like many dive watches, it's a bit of a strap monster but I do have a BOR bracelet inbound, so we'll see how that goes. In the meantime.......
> 
> View attachment 16012580


They are NOT being discontinued, they just released a new model last month.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

dgaddis said:


> They are NOT being discontinued, they just released a new model last month.


Thanks for the clarification. That's good to know.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

dgaddis said:


> They are NOT being discontinued, they just released a new model last month.


All 4 of the old original Seiko Mini Turtles are discontinued (no longer on either Seiko global or local websites). The 3 newly released Seiko mini-turtles are still available/being produced.

Discontinued: SRPC35 (black bracelet), SRPC37 (Black strap), SRPC39 (Blue) and SRPC41 (PADI)

Newly released mini-turtles (JDM Only): SBDY085 (black on bracelet), SBDY083 (Green on bracelet) and SBDY087 (DLC Black on strap - Limited Edition)


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> All 4 of the old original Seiko Mini Turtles are discontinued (no longer on either Seiko global or local websites). The 3 newly released Seiko mini-turtles are still available/being produced.
> 
> Discontinued: SRPC35 (black bracelet), SRPC37 (Black strap), SRPC39 (Blue) and SRPC41 (PADI)
> 
> Newly released mini-turtles (JDM Only): SBDY085 (black on bracelet), SBDY083 (Green on bracelet) and SBDY087 (DLC Black on strap - Limited Edition)


Right. The old ones were discontinued and the new ones are changed a bit with a lume pip at 3:00 to comply with the newer ISO standards.


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

kirby123 said:


> View attachment 16012077
> 
> Mine turned out pretty terrible (From before, I haven't tried the method above) How do you get rid of the grey? I just tried sanding it a bit more with a sandpaper I have but no effect. Maybe that's what's causing the grey. From what I remember, I believe I used a kitchen knife to do the cut. I don't have any special power tools.


Very fine sandpaper should fix that up. When I did a similar mod, I incrementally went 1000, 2000,3000 on the edges.


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> All 4 of the old original Seiko Mini Turtles are discontinued (no longer on either Seiko global or local websites). The 3 newly released Seiko mini-turtles are still available/being produced.
> 
> Discontinued: SRPC35 (black bracelet), SRPC37 (Black strap), SRPC39 (Blue) and SRPC41 (PADI)
> 
> Newly released mini-turtles (JDM Only): SBDY085 (black on bracelet), SBDY083 (Green on bracelet) and SBDY087 (DLC Black on strap - Limited Edition)


On the first gen it was available too the black with rubber and the made in Japan variants.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes I realize the older mini turtles had “J” variants (including the blue) while the rest of the world got the “K” variant. I was just saying the new 3 variants are only available in Japan so far (not a global release).


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

Vacation


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

The BOR bracelet from Uncle Seiko arrived yesterday, so I put 'er on the SRPC39 and all I need to do is size it.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Got myself a Mini Turtle last month. Paired it with a Crafter Blue strap and got a Yobokies "Doxa Style" bezel, with orange accents on it's way!


















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)

Thinking about getting a mini turtle. Does anyone have any favorite colors? I'm split between the black jdm with red seconds hand and the normal black version. Also, where are the cheapest places to get them? This is the cheapest I could find for now:








Seiko Prospex Mini Turtle SBDY083 | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Seiko Prospex Mini Turtle SBDY083. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com












SEIKO Premier SNP150P1 Kinetic Perpetual Calendar White Dial Men Watch WARRANTY | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SEIKO Premier SNP150P1 Kinetic Perpetual Calendar White Dial Men Watch WARRANTY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

For me there is no discussion, the mark 1 black is the prettiest.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Well, I finally did it, swapped a sapphire crystal into my mini turtle. I was going to wait for a flat sapphire, but ended up going with the CrystalTimes double domed (same one used on the Monster) with a clear AR coating. The edge of the crystal sits just below the bezel insert, the top of the dome just sticks out past the top of the bezel insert. Looks so much better without the cyclops IMO.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

this seems like a very under appreciated, well sized seiko.


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Had a good day wearing my mini turtle hanging with the family. Pool time followed by cooking seven pizzas on the Ooni.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Just received mine and love it. Put on a strapcode razor immediately and really fits my wrist and the watch well for my tastes. Very pleased.


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

Is it just me that remember of a samurai armor when looking to the mini turtle? It has almost a maedate on the 12 index and the bracelet looks like it has many layers like a samurai armor…


----------



## tomfan203 (1 mo ago)

sirjohnk said:


> I realize that some folks just can't get with this option, but I actually quite like this one on a straight end link bracelet
> 
> View attachment 15248657


I often prefer straight links personally as well, my SRPG19K1 is now on Sony Wena 3 smart bracelet, which is also on straight links.


----------

